#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-17
<Cheri703> paultag: am I still your mentee for ubt?
<paultag> Cheri703: yessem!
<Cheri703> ok
 * Cheri703 doesn't know what/if she should be doing
<paultag> Cheri703: sorry, things have been hectic. Have you been doing support in u-b ?
<Cheri703> here and there, things have been hectic for me as well :/
<paultag> Cheri703: no worries. Are you settled in a new job?
<Cheri703> ha, no, crappy crap happened, turning in vehicle tomorrow
<paultag> Cheri703: :|
<Cheri703> yeah
<paultag> Cheri703: Well, I'll be back in full in two days.
<paultag> Cheri703: my guess is you're almost good to start the real application process
<Cheri703> yeah, I should be back up and running soon
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> oh, ubuntu application process?
<paultag> Cheri703: ubuntu-beginners
<paultag> Cheri703: after you've done UBT work for a while, we'll see if you're ready to apply for ubuntu membership
<Cheri703> ok, I don't really know what's involved in that :/
<Cheri703> it's not well explained
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, that's kinda for a reason ;)
<paultag> Cheri703: it's a very subjective thing
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-18
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone
 * Unit193 just got home
<Unit193> How was the library?
<dmcglone> I haven't had a chance to go check it out
<dmcglone> I'm going to go check it out tomorrow while the kids are in school
<canthus13> Just got an overly-enthusiastic new ubuntu user. He was quite happy to just reinstall after he broke his network drivers since I couldn't give the extended support over the phone here at work...
 * canthus13 sent him links to the loco page and pointed him to this and #ubuntu.
<Unit193> canthus13: are your prices good for your area?
<Unit193> The ISP you work for
<canthus13> Pretty good, yes.
<canthus13> We have pretty plain pricing. It's a little higher initially, but we don't hide anything.. None of the sudden price hikes or bait & switch crap that at&t pulls.
<Unit193> I looked-up your prices... ours are about the same.... Akron has better then both...
 * canthus13 will say without a doubt that his company has better support than just about any other. :)
<Unit193> Helping linux users? I would say so!
<Unit193> Ok, our price is a bit better...
<canthus13> :)
<Unit193> Did you ever finish your puzzle? ;)
<canthus13> NOpe.
<dmcglone> I'm back. had to take a movie back
<Unit193> Welcome Back dmcglone!
<dmcglone> they would have charged me a full $1.00 if I didn't get it back by 9pm according to my wife... LOL
<dmcglone> I got my time warner internet today, I can tell a big difference
<Unit193> speedtest.net
<dmcglone> 10.79
<dmcglone> Woah!
<dmcglone> .48 up
<Unit193> No fair.....
<dmcglone> Whooo hoooo
 * dmcglone has never had anything over 2.5 - 3.0
 * Unit193 never had anything over 1
<Cheri703> hola boys
<Unit193> Hello Cheri703
<Unit193> How did it go?
<Cheri703> :/ didn't do it today
<Cheri703> doing it tomorrow
<dmcglone> Hi Cheri703
<Cheri703> didn't feel well
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone
<Cheri703> matt is really happy with his site :)
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> I'm glad he is
<dmcglone> You should get credit too ;-)
<dmcglone> Man I'm ecstatic about that 10.79Mbps
<dmcglone> the cable guy was telling me how crappy Belkin routers are today
<Unit193> I don't like the one I have looked at...
<Unit193> BiosElement: This sum any of it up? http://antimatter15.com/wp/2011/01/the-ambiguity-of-open-and-vp8-vs-h-264/
<dmcglone> He told me that Belkins were more geared for 1 room kinda stuff
<BiosElement> Ahh hangon I'll look
<Unit193> Cisco/Linksys seems good
<dmcglone> Thats what he said
<Unit193> What do you have?
<dmcglone> Belkin
<dmcglone> LOL
<Unit193> Use FF?
<dmcglone> yeah I use firefox why?
<Unit193> In the login screen, right click in the frame a view the frame source
<Unit193> Search for pass
<Unit193> see if it's in the source (or if they fixed it in your version)
<BiosElement> Unit193: No, not really. Dude seems to have a bias for patents
<BiosElement> Not to mention he's dead wrong on a few points.
<BiosElement> And it's not truly great what MPEG has done. >.>
<BiosElement> He'd rather brand everyone who thinks Software patents are evil a F/OSS Extremist.
<Unit193> Ah, I didn't look at the history part
<BiosElement> Right now, the discussion has been polarized between free software advocates who often seek to eradicate proprietary or patent-encumbered ideas from the face of reality and those who hold a disregard for the open source values.
<dmcglone> ok let me look
<BiosElement> ^Note how he goes from eradicate, to simply a disregard for values
<dmcglone> it's not there
<dmcglone> they seem to have fixed it
<Unit193> dmcglone: That's good, the one I have used only lets you set a 3 letter pass
<dmcglone> really?
<dmcglone> that sux
<Unit193> BiosElement: That seemed to be somewhat of a good summary where it talks about the diff browsers and such...
<BiosElement> Yeah, it started good
<Unit193> dmcglone: Can't even flash it to DD-WRT or Tomato
<BiosElement> But his conclusions are biased for patents which proves either a) he makes money from it or b) he doesn't understand it
<dmcglone> Or C he's an idiot
<Unit193> I only read up till the history
<Unit193> Do you have a better summary?
<BiosElement> Not really
<BiosElement> "My concern is that the free software advocates are derailing the whole debate and demanding that the entire video industry (they will claim offline video can be re-encoded for web use, but this is impractical for a number of reasons) must only use a free and open standard."
<BiosElement> ^Awesome, good to know people like paying 15 million dollars a year to encode in H.264. :)
<Unit193> OK, I didn't/don't want to go around and read about 10 blog posts about it..
<Unit193> I think dropping H.264 was a good idea
<BiosElement> Hunting for a resonable article on it
<BiosElement> Kinda hard heh
<Unit193> I think I mostly know what's going on...
<dmcglone> BiosElement: I think it should be a free/open standard
<dmcglone> I think everything should be a free/open standard
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Yes, but we're 'freetards' who are too poor to pay 15mil for encoding videos. >.<
<dmcglone> I don't care how they encode the crap, just make it so it's accessible without fear of being sued
<BiosElement> You can acccess it easy
<canthus13> dmcglone: Belkin routers *ARE* crappy.
<Unit193> dmcglone: At this point do you really care if you're using Adobe Flash?
<BiosElement> It's legal to view H.264
<BiosElement> But if you encode it, you're screwed.
<dmcglone> I'm referring to stuff like drivers etc..
<dmcglone> I think the web should adapt 1 standard and enforce it.
<Unit193> Same question, are you not going to use it if it isn't "free"?
<Unit193> (OpenSource)
<BiosElement> Unit193: I know I would. But if I can't encode H.264 legally I wouldn't. ;)
<dmcglone> I wouldn't use it
<Unit193> You wouldn't use it if it isn't OpenSource?
<dmcglone> no, I wouldn't use it if it wasn't
<Unit193P> That was more at Bios then you dmcglone... but thanks...
<BiosElement> Hmm
<dmcglone> the point i'm trying to convey is like HTML, it works everywhere and it's freely accessible, I think everything should be that way
<BiosElement> "The announcement merely makes it free to distribute content that people have already licensed to encode, he said. Decoding that content will need a license, as will developing the content."
<BiosElement> ^Wow...so free means nothing
<dmcglone> I don't care if they charge for their apps, just don't make it hard to access that app with "special drivers"
<BiosElement> "The question is, who are you going to trust to not hold standards licensees to ransom? Little MPEG or giant Google?" Howe asked. "At this point, I don't think we know who is the bigger bandit."
<BiosElement> Linuxinsider is full of themselves with that quote
<BiosElement> Seeing as Google already issued legally binding guarentees that they won't sue users of VP8 for patents and release it free >.>
<dmcglone> got a point there
<BiosElement> While in the otherhand MPEG has sworn to sue anyone who violates their patents
<BiosElement> And 'little' MPEG has microsoft...apple...intel...real little companies
<Unit193> I don't care if I need nvidia drivers as long as they are free (as in I don't have to pay)
<dmcglone> thats how I feel Unit
<dmcglone> I don't support a company that charges you to be able to access their product
<Unit193> I just asked you the question and you said you wouldn't use them...?
<dmcglone> sort a like kroger charging a cover charge to shop there for kroger brands
<dmcglone> I said i would, I misread your question
<dmcglone> wait a second
<dmcglone> I'm confused here
<dmcglone> the way I feel is like the kroger analogy
<dmcglone> flash? no problem, but don't force me to use an OS that I don't wanna use
<Unit193> "Don't make me pay to use the nvidia drivers"?
<dmcglone> right
<Unit193> That's why synaptic bugs me...
<Unit193> I think it's synaptic.....
<dmcglone> how does it bug you?
<dmcglone> we didn't have to pay for synaptic
<Unit193> My bad.... the Ubuntu repo...?
<dmcglone> we don't pay for that either?
<Unit193> "Multiverse - Software that is not free. "
<dmcglone> now that doesn't bug me, but at least put the drivers on a CD so they are available offline
<Unit193> Maybe it's just me.... but I would kinda like to merge Multiverse and Universe
<Unit193> So browsing is better (it would be for me, I don't know about anyone else)
<dmcglone> they are just basically in 2 separate folders that all
<dmcglone> I don't see why we would want to mix free with non-free
<dmcglone> let it be known who supports "free" :-)
<Unit193> I have said it before, "Software that is not free." "Software that is not OpenSource." or am I wayyy of on thsi??
<dmcglone> the non-free drivers are in the "dunce" folder ;-)
<dmcglone> Software that is not free is not OpenSource
<dmcglone> OpenSource is the ability to have access to the source code of the program
<dmcglone> so it can be improved by anybody, not just one company or person
<Unit193> non-free = I have to pay money to use this
<dmcglone> no
<dmcglone> well not exactly
<Unit193> That is my way of thinking...
<dmcglone> non-free is where the source code is closed and nobody is permitted to alter it or anything, but it also means you have to pay for it in a lot of instances
<Unit193> Yes, I know that
<Unit193> But if you tell me "That software isn't free" or "That software is non-free" I'm going to think I have to pay money for it...
<dmcglone> I think closed source are companies hiding OpenSource code
<Unit193> I'm ok with calling them closed source...
<dmcglone> not necessarily, but it's pretty much true
<Unit193> I use/find/know of tons of software that is closed source but "freeware"
<dmcglone> I call em thieves :-)
<dmcglone> I think a lot of closed source companies take opensource software and sell it and they don't want to give the OpenSource authors credit or compensation
<Unit193> Does this bother you http://www.formatoz.com/ <-- they use mencoder
<Unit193> As a dll/exe (windows or Wine
<dmcglone> no that don't bother me
<Unit193> Why not?? Now I am confused.....
<dmcglone> If I have a product that I am legally  entitled to, and It forces me to use a format I don't want to use then I'd use that site if I had to
<Unit193> It isn't OpenSource...
<dmcglone> but it converts to any format
<dmcglone> OGG is open
<dmcglone> PNG is open
<Unit193> That program is closed source... it can convert to open formats
<dmcglone> doesn't matter to me if a programmer chooses to make his program open or closed. What matters to me is whether using the product limits me to only using closed source
<Unit193> My Sansa Fuze "needs" the "Sansa Media Converter" to work with videos, this is one thing I do not like! (so I put Rockbox on it :) )
<dmcglone> there ya go
 * canthus13 never understood watching videos on an MP3 player...
<Unit193> OK, now I think I understand! You don't care that much as long as you don't have to only use that program!
<canthus13> the screen's too damn small.
<dmcglone> right
<Unit193> canthus13: very long car rides...
<canthus13> Unit193: That's what my laptop's for.
<Unit193> but the screen is too dang small
 * Unit193 doesn't have a laptop with a batt
<canthus13> Laptop + FM transmitter. :)
<canthus13> Unit193: Inverter FTW.
<canthus13> Unit193: http://www.google.com/search?q=100+watt+inverter&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbs=shop:1&tbo=u&ei=afw0TY2sLoa8lQe8gI3SCg&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CDUQzAMwAA
<canthus13> most of those would work fine.
<Unit193> It also has no HD space (network shares)
<canthus13> that could be a problem... But a 16GB thumb drive could hold a decent selection of movies... or use the fuze as a hard drive.
 * Unit193 has to figure out how to make Linux use SMB server
<canthus13> Samba.
<dmcglone> it's easy
<Unit193> s/use/be
<canthus13> Samba.
<canthus13> It was easier to use NFS, so I got rid of windows on all the machines in the house. :)
<dmcglone> canthus13: I can't do that, my son and I play command and conquer
<canthus13> dmcglone: Play nethack instead. :)
<canthus13> (kidding.)
<dmcglone> but all other times my compters are on linux
<canthus13> My kids play sauerbraten.
<Unit193> I have Samba/CIFS working as a client (not all to my liking)
<canthus13> and minecraft, lately.
<canthus13> I may have to set up a minecraft server for my kids.
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> my son loves C&C
<dmcglone> my son, my best friend and me play it a lot
<canthus13> Ah. never got into it myself.
<dmcglone> it's the only game I play
<dmcglone> Yuri's revenge is the best
<dmcglone> I used to play starcraft and Diablo II but haven't in like 8 years
<dmcglone> so basically my windows box is only used for a game box
<Unit193> Starcraft!!!
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> why you like starcraft?
<Unit193> It will play on the very old comps
<dmcglone> yeah it will
<dmcglone> good game isn't it
<Unit193> (plus the oldest mac you have seen in a long time...)
<Unit193> Very good game.... I cheat too much...
<dmcglone> Diablo II is also a good one
<Unit193> Never played that one..
<dmcglone> It's a good one
<dmcglone> http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/games/d2/
<Unit193> Will it also play on the oldest of the old?
<dmcglone> I can't recall, I played it on a win 95 machine though
<dmcglone> it does require direct x, but it's worth it
<Unit193> I may try to put that on the old mac...
<Unit193> G3 OS9
<dmcglone> look on the website for the requirements
<Unit193> I did, I was asking you because a real person is much better then some random requirement
<dmcglone> I've never owned a Mac.
<dmcglone> never will for that matter
<dmcglone> :-)
<Unit193> Laptop with a battery that works.... not much good for anything else but SC at this point
<dmcglone> it's worth a shot then
<Unit193> I have been trying to get X/Lubuntu on the desktop G3, no luck yet
<dmcglone> doesn't the G3 use a variant of Ubuntu?
<Unit193> what? G3 is PPC
<dmcglone> I thought it was an Apple
<Unit193> I can't even find the terminal on it...
<Unit193> It is...
<Unit193> Desktop = Mac OS 8.6
<Unit193> Laptop = OS9
<dmcglone> and I thought Mac used a Ubuntu variant?
<Unit193> Not as well as I know...
<dmcglone> thats totally weird, I could have swore the mac was using linux
<paultag> dmcglone: BSD
<paultag> dmcglone: so, UNIX
<dmcglone> Ah ok
<paultag> it uses a mach kernel, not the linux kernel
<paultag> but they use a lot of the GNU userland, such as libc, and gcc, as well as bash
<dmcglone> Ah
<dmcglone> that clears it up for me
<paultag> so to most people, working in GNU/Linux is much the same as working in GNU/Mach
<paultag> dmcglone: :)
<dmcglone> yup
<paultag> only thing is that OSX sucks a fat one when it comes to a sane FHS layout
<dmcglone> I agree
<paultag> speaking of, time to see if I can get it in a virtualbox
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> Mac os 8.6 and 9 don't seem at all like Linux...
<canthus13> That's because they're not based at all on any *nix.
<paultag> Unit193: those are not based on BSD or any UNIX
<paultag> OSX was the big change
<Unit193> In OSX some of the CLI commands are the same (cousin has one) in 8.6 and 9 I can't even find the terminal
<Unit193> Do the pre X ones have a terminal?
<paultag> Unit193: actually, OSX runs bash and a mostly GNU userland. Instead of X11, it uses their crapware Cocoa
<paultag> or whatever it is
<paultag> Unit193: no, I don't think so
<Unit193> Thanks for the info... now if only you could get ubuntu installed on one for me.... :D
<paultag> Unit193: poke skellet on identica
<paultag> Unit193: he keeps a G4 up with Ubuntu
<dmcglone> wait if it's pre x then it was before a user interface, so shouldn't it be nothing but a terminal? LOL
<paultag> dmcglone: actually, no -- Macs ran MS-DOS before Mac OS
<paultag> dmcglone: Mac OS has always been GUI based. Just not X11
<dmcglone> I know but DOS is a terminal
<paultag> dmcglone: aye, so Mac OS it's self never had one until OSX, I think
<paultag> unless someone tacked one on at sometime
<dmcglone> Oh well, all I know is I'll never own an apple product
<dmcglone> :-)
<paultag> dmcglone: :)
<dmcglone> I seen today the new Samsung tablets
<Unit193> From what I know, the Intel Macs run Linux very well... :D
<paultag> they sure do :)
<paultag> Unit193: and there are teams looking to make sure the hardware is well supported
<Unit193> paultag: I don't have an Intel one and I don't plan on getting one...
<paultag> Unit193: poke skellet on identica
<dmcglone> Unit193 AMD backer huh?
<Unit193> dmcglone: Intel mac....
<dmcglone> Oh darn, i misread once again!
<dmcglone> dang I need to get my eyes checked
<dmcglone> or my brain for that matter ;-)
<Unit193> paultag: I can't do it tonight and I don't really want to bug him (don't really know him)
<Unit193> dmcglone: I could use a brain check...
<paultag> Unit193: What's your identi.ca name?
<Unit193> I don't have one
<dmcglone> Unit193 just blame it on paultag
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Unit193: twitter?
<Unit193> Nope...
<dmcglone> he takes the blame for everything anyway, might as well add this one to his repitore
<paultag> dmcglone: :P
<paultag> Unit193: your email, then
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I'll be surprised if you don't have that
<dmcglone> LOL
<Unit193> He doesn't have my email...
<paultag> Unit193: I don't
<paultag> Unit193: I'm sending the mail, don't worry
<paultag> Unit193: He's an Ohio-en, and in your LoCo
<dmcglone> you didn't get what I was saying guys
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> paultag: sending the mail?
<dmcglone> he said he didn't have identic.a then he said he didn't have twitter
<paultag> Unit193: you need help with installing Ubuntu on a mac classic?
<dmcglone> I'd just use a hammer and be done with it
<Unit193> The desktop was free...
<Unit193> Need to upgrade the HDD
<dmcglone> they should have provided the hammer too
<dmcglone> ;-)
<Unit193> 6G... already fixed the ram
<Unit193> mostly...
<BiosElement> Any PHP coder care to lend the CubeCreate a hand? https://identi.ca/notice/62444438
<dmcglone> mostly?
<BiosElement> </blatent-self-advertising>
<dmcglone> I'll take a look :-)
<paultag> Unit193: all set. you've got mail
<BiosElement> Thanks dmcglone, I already took a stab at it. Looks easy enough, if you actually know PHP. I barely understand it since I quit so early and went to python >.>
<dmcglone> is this your project?
<Unit193> paultag: I did see this
<BiosElement> dmcglone: CubeCreate is my project. And I need that feature for our site heh
<BiosElement> I'll be murdered in my sleep if I leave a twitter feed up there
<BiosElement> Site is http://cubecreate.com/ he
<BiosElement> >.>
<dmcglone> What all needs to be done with PHP?
<BiosElement> Well the patches are already there and apparently work, but they need ported to the Drupal 7 version of the module so the maintainer can apply them.
<dmcglone> I've never ported stuff :-(
<BiosElement> dmcglone: It really doesn't look that hard, I could 'almost' do it myself...but I suck at PHP
<dmcglone> I am willing to give it a go, the coding shouldn't be a problem, it's all the other stuff that might be
<dmcglone> BiosElement: do I need to get an identi.ca identity first?
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Nope, what you can do is just rework the patches and either test them yourself or email them to me/pastebin/whatever and I'll give them a test.
<dmcglone> well too late got one anyway.. LOL
<dmcglone> Ok let me try and find the patches again
<BiosElement> Heh
<dmcglone> BiosElement: is it all 3 attachments or just the twitter-pull-lilsting.tpl.php?
<BiosElement> dmcglone: I think it's all 3
<dmcglone> ok
<dmcglone> I'll take a look tomorrow
<BiosElement> Aight thanks dmcglone
<dmcglone> No problem
<dmcglone> I'm gonna get ready to turn in for the night
<dmcglone> I'll talk to you all later
<Unit193> Bye dmcglone
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> So, I tried out the new linux mint debian edition...I have to say, I'm quite impressed
<thafreak> I've been digging squeeze anyway, but mint ads that extra polish I kind of been used to on the desktop
<thafreak> I'm half tempted to put it on my one desktop at home
 * Cheri703 is FREE
<Unit193> Cheri703: Sweet! now what? ;)
<Cheri703> relax for a few days, and then send out applications
<Unit193> Blood pressure going down yet?
<Cheri703> getting there :)
<Cheri703> no car, no job, but happy :) kind of ironic
<Unit193> The no car could be an issue....
<Unit193> I think my KVM PM'd bbb.... dang thing!
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> When I use my KVM to switch screens, the mouse/keyboard send PgDn and other random commands...
<Unit193> In doing so, I sent bbb a message... I think
<Cheri703> ah
<Unit193> Ubuntu takes about 20-30 sec to work it out, while XP takes less
<Unit193> I looked for a program that helped Ubuntu handle it a little better..
<Cheri703> you just need a newer kvm...one that is happier
<bbb_> a few yeah.. =)
<bbb_> no worries
<canthus13> Cheri703: How'd they take it? Blowing up your phone yet?
<Cheri703> I think she was in shock
<Cheri703> I think she really expected me to work another 2 weeks
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> I've never been happier to be unemployed and car-free :)
<deejoe> Cheri703: congratulations
<Cheri703> thanks
<Cheri703> there's some upheaval going on in the columbus agency, so once that gets figured out, some strong possibilities for me
<canthus13> bah. the FTC gave the nod to the Comcast/NBC merger. :(
<BiosElement> Hmm, my domain 'colonylinux.com' is about to expire. I don't need it, but if anyone wants it let me know. ^_^
<BiosElement> HELLYEAH!!!!! http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/568
<BiosElement> >.>
<Unit193> Going to give Ubuntu a shot?
<Unit193> I love xkill...
<BiosElement> http://twitter.com/#!/garrynewman/status/27333815240232960
<BiosElement> ^Awesome
<Unit193> Yep... that's great...
<canthus13> ColonyLinux... sounds like a bacteria.
<BiosElement> Hah
<canthus13> Debian installed on a bacterial colony...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-19
<Unit193> Is there some way to basically have cat monitor a file then show when more has been appended?
<Unit193> (or nano, less, more, etc)
<canthus13> tail
<Unit193> logtail?
<canthus13> just tail
<canthus13> man tail
<canthus13> tail -f, I think.
<Unit193> That did it! yep tail -f
<Unit193> Now if only I can get it to notify screen...
<canthus13> Might be able to pipe it to notifications.. Not sure how it would notify within screen.  I'd just keep it running in a separate screen window.
<Unit193> I'm running it in a screen window, I'm just looking for the "Bell in window 6"
<canthus13> Unit193: check 10.6  http://sunsite.ualberta.ca/Documentation/Gnu/screen-3.9.4/html_chapter/screen_10.html
<dmcglone> Hiya everyone
<Cheri703> yo
<dmcglone> working hard?
 * Cheri703 is working no longer :D
<dmcglone> ouch did I ask the wrong question?
<Cheri703> nope
<Cheri703> I turned in the truck today
<dmcglone> sounds like you are happy with your decision
<Cheri703> yep, I'm good with it
<dmcglone> thats good
<Unit193> late hello dmcglone?
<dmcglone> Hello Unit193
<dmcglone> I'm watching the game and hangin out :-)
<Unit193> "the game"?
<dmcglone> bluejackets :-)
<paultag> Unit193: fuckkkkkkkkkk
<dmcglone> what?
<Unit193> paultag: what did I do??
<paultag> 01:52 < Unit193> "the game"?
<paultag> canthus13: ^
<paultag> jacob: ^
<dmcglone> we were talking about the bluejackets game
 * canthus13 pokespain teh eye.
<canthus13> ....
 * canthus13 pokes paultag in teh eye.
<paultag> fuck yea.
<dmcglone> I'm out. Gonna lay down and relax :-)
<BiosElement> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110118/12431012712/companies-who-support-censoring-internet.shtml
<BiosElement> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110118/10194712709/customs-boss-defends-internet-censorship-says-more-is-way.shtml
<BiosElement> ^Two really important articles for anyone who actually cares about internet freedom
<canthus13> BiosElement: The Comcast/NBC merger that was approved today is way bigger than either of those.
<BiosElement> canthus13: Eh not from what I've seen
<canthus13> BiosElement: Ok. Think of it this way. Comcast now controls a large amount of desirable content. They can't suddenly shut off access to NBC properties to everyone but comcast customers, but they can start shifting the prime stuff to comcast-only over a period of a few years...
<canthus13> Comcast is focused hard on controlling media. period.
<BiosElement> NBC is desirable? OoooK then
<canthus13> BiosElement: NBC owns a lot of content.
<BiosElement> I can't think of a single TV-news-anything that is worth a damn
<canthus13> BiosElement: *shrug* You're not most media consumers, either.
<BiosElement> True, I look for real articles, not 'omg wth' attention getting headlines.
<canthus13> Heh
<BiosElement> Which is why I ignore Ars Technica now too which is a shame, they used to be good
<canthus13> we're fast approaching a single source of content.
<BiosElement> Eh that's so overhyped.
<canthus13> you have ABC/Disney/ESPN, Comcast/NBC/Viacom (I think comcast got viacom a while back, didn't they), MTV, and a few other small providers.
<canthus13> 15 years ago, there were dozens.
<BiosElement> I say as someone who doesn't watch cable. >.>
<BiosElement> Who cares, it's changing times
<BiosElement> The real 'channels' are now billions of websites.
<canthus13> Not if comcast has their way.
<BiosElement> That's the only battle we need to fight in the end
<BiosElement> Cable is dying, I don't give a damn. They're having to face the fact that people will no longer be just sheep.
<canthus13> Comcast owns those connections. as soon as they can, they'll shut them off. AT&T is working on the same.
<canthus13> Cable isn't, though. it's just changing.
<BiosElement> Now you're just hyping it.
<BiosElement> >.>
<BiosElement> Comcast tried that
<canthus13> Nope. I'm right in the middle of it.
<BiosElement> They got screwed over
<canthus13> It's not stopping them.
<canthus13> they just need to consolidate a little more power.
<canthus13> Hence the NBC merger.
<canthus13> Hopefully the FTC doesn't approve any more mergers of that scale.. Like say.. Comcast/Disney.
<BiosElement> You're not going to convince me on that, I really don't care what cable does. The internet is the future and we're seeing the battle lines drawn as such.
<canthus13> Cable isn't just cable anymore.  Comcast owns a huge amount of critical trunk lines in the US.
<canthus13> TWC is working on the same.
<BiosElement> Exactly
<BiosElement> It's kinda pathetic when China is more progressive then the US and UK combined
<canthus13> Comcast (And other cable companies) aren't focused so much on TV except as a means to an end.  There's not much profit cable TV anymore. It's a value-added service for internet and phone service.
<canthus13> and phone service (land lines) is fast going the way of the dodo, at least as far as residential service is concerned.
<BiosElement> Yep
<Unit193> Talking about Calvin and Hobbes "I don't actually read that one but I've heard good things."
<Unit193> That just isn't right....
<canthus13> witeshark: huh?
<canthus13> ...
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> Cheri703: hell if I know. :)
<Unit193> MDK is such a good classic game
<Unit193> Hello?
<thafreak> ping
<thafreak> paultag: THE GAME (my revenge)
<canthus13> bacon.
 * canthus13 slaps thafreak.
<paultag> thafreak: you fucking asshole
<paultag> erm
<paultag> this is a public channel
<paultag> sorry, did not mean that
<paultag> thafreak: you funking nardweed
<paultag> BRB, school and shit
<thafreak> That's what you get for ruining my morning gwibber feed parusal
<thafreak> http://johnmoltz.com/post/146407206/10-reasons-i-know-the-apollo-11-moon-landing-was-faked/John_Moltz/Return.html
<canthus13> thafreak: What an idiot.
<deejoe> canthus13: are you a moon landing skeptic, too, or did you not read the last entry?
<Cheri703> SWEET FREEDOM!
 * Cheri703 just woke up about 20 min ago :)
<canthus13> deejoe: I didn't bother to read it.  Moon skeptics are idiots. :)
<deejoe> canthus13: then you'll not have noticed that it's a parody
<canthus13> deejoe: Prolly not. :)
 * canthus13 goes and watches the clip of buzz aldrin punching the skeptic for kicks.
<canthus13> deejoe: Ok. it was cute. :)
<deejoe> buzz, haha
<jd3nz> uname -a
<canthus13> jd3nz: Linux Gune 2.6.31-22-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:51:13 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Unit193> Linux Zeta 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:18:49 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Type uname -a in terminal
<canthus13> Cheri703: what jd3nz said.
<Cheri703> why?
<canthus13> I dunno.
<canthus13> I just figured I'd respond. :)
<Cheri703> kk
<canthus13> It's that smartass in me.
<Unit193> Monkey see, monkey do type thing for me...
<canthus13> Heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-20
 * Cheri703 is participating in an ARES net on her ham radio
<canthus13> You're licensed? Cool...
 * canthus13 thought about a ham license, never bothered.
<Cheri703> yep, have my technician license, contemplating a general, but haven't done it yet. This year is my 10 year mark of being licensed
<canthus13> Nice.  I'd love to get just a basic license...
<Cheri703> that'd be the technician, lets you talk on the shorter distance bands, not the further reaching ones
<Cheri703> more of the "HT" ones, use the hand-held radios
<Cheri703> ht=handy talky
<canthus13> It also allows me to run a GSM base station..
<canthus13> which is fun for screwing with iPhones.
<Cheri703> heh
<canthus13> Is morse code still required?
<Cheri703> nope, for no levels...technician never needed it, but for a few years now, it's not needed
<canthus13> Nice.
<canthus13> that's what stopped me initially.
<Cheri703> yeah, that's why I didn't get my general back then
<canthus13> Basically, all you need is to memorize the answeres to the questions in the pool, eh?
<Cheri703> yep, basically
<Unit193> package bsdgames has a morse code encoder...
<canthus13> Ugh. I'll stay away from morse code, tyvm.
<Unit193> All that I can remember: ... --- ...
<canthus13> heh.
<Unit193> paultag isn't still team contact is he? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam)
<Cheri703> nope
 * Cheri703 is antsy
<Unit193> Why is that?
<Cheri703> dunno
<paultag> no Unit193 :)
<paultag> Unit193: I gave up the team to the next squad
<Unit193> paultag: that's what I thought...
<Unit193> paultag: you may want to edit the wiki
<paultag> Unit193: it's a wiki :)
<paultag> Unit193: you do it, dude :)
<paultag> a team's a team, and you're on it!
<Unit193> can't
<paultag> Unit193: why?
<Unit193> I don't see the option
<paultag> Unit193: are you logged in?
<Unit193> paultag: Nope, I can't login because I don't have an account
<Unit193> I'm just a random IRC person
<paultag> Unit193: you don't have a launchpad account?
<Unit193> paultag: No
<paultag> Unit193: you should change that as soon as you can
<paultag> Unit193: and join the Ohio LoCo
<paultag> (and our mailing list)
<Unit193> I read the mailing list...
<paultag> Unit193: the launchpad mailing list or lists.ubuntu
<Unit193> launchpad
<Unit193> (archive)
<paultag> Unit193: ... so you have a lanchpad account, unless you read archives
<paultag> Unit193: dude, just sign up
<Unit193> paultag: not trying to sound bad, but I don't see much of a point... (why do I think I'm going to be grilled for that?)
<paultag> Unit193: it's how you contribute to Ubuntu
<paultag> Unit193: so by not having an LP, you're showing that you don't want to give back ( by reporting bugs &c )
<paultag> Unit193: so we track loco members on LP, because LoCo members usually do work to help Ubuntu
<paultag> Unit193: wiki editing is part of that
<Unit193> paultag: I can't really do all that much... If I can, I help people on here (did so once)
<Unit193> so not much to track...
<Unit193> Is there a way to hide your last name on there?
<Cheri703> rawr rawr
<jd3nz> canthus13: About the uname thing, I use a mobile ssh app to view IRC from time to time and accidentally selected that shortcut. Thanks for responding, though.
<Unit193> jd3nz: what client? (in screen?)
<canthus13> jd3nz: heh.
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Anyone else looking forward to squeeze finally being released in Feb?
<canthus13> not particularly.
 * canthus13 has lenny running just fine.
<thafreak> dd over ssh is pretty cool
<thafreak> using arcfour (wimpy crypto) helps alot too...
<thafreak> I can get close to max bandwidth...
<thafreak> ~96Mbs over 100M ethernet...
<canthus13> dd over ssh? Heh. that sounds painful.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-21
<Cheri703> so I've noticed with h.264 or whatever, there is much more chance for audio to be out of sync with video
<Cheri703> :(
<BiosElement> Yes, it is
<BiosElement> But I think it's mostly due to the implimentations
<Cheri703> it's annoying
<Cheri703> I hate Hate HATE when the audio is out of sync
<Unit193> VLC can correct that...
<Cheri703> dunno
<Unit193> (it drives me crazy too)
<Unit193> I'm now officially part of the Ohio LoCo :)
<Cheri703> welcome welcome
 * canthus13 has been watching Defcon 18 videos... "How I met your girlfriend" is scary.
<canthus13> The idea that a simple bit of javascript can result in your physical home address...
<BiosElement> lol
<canthus13> You laugh... it's serious. Search for How I met your girlfriend on youtube.. it's a bit of an eyeopener.
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<dmcglone> Thought I'd stop in and see how everyone is doing for a few
<Cheri703> I'm doing ok, how are you?
<dmcglone> doing good, had 2 repairs to do today, it sucked. I hate winblows
<Cheri703> heh, yeah, I had 2 "help via teamviewer" things today
<dmcglone> when are people going to learn "windows is a darn virus" LOL
<Cheri703> eh, people are resistant to change
<dmcglone> very true
<dmcglone> sorry, my brother IM'd me
<dmcglone> the first repair I did today, the customer screwed up the BIOS settings
<Cheri703> np, I'm just kind of sitting here. waiting for some shows to be ready to watch
<Cheri703> people need to learn not to mess with stuff they don't understand
<dmcglone> she said her husband was running the vacuume across the keyboard
<Cheri703> mmmhm
<dmcglone> somehow her hard drive changed from IDE to RAID
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> more like "ooo, what's this do?"
<Unit193> ^ been there....
<dmcglone> at first I didn't think it would be in the BIOS because I didn't think they were "smart" LOL enough to get into the BIOS, so I spent a good 3 hours troublshooting
<dmcglone> My second repair, the computer wouldn't come on for some reason, no power, nothing
<dmcglone> so I put a new power supply in
<dmcglone> still nothing
<dmcglone> I tested the power supply with a multimeter and it was working
<dmcglone> come to find out they broke the little plastic piece on the power button that pushes the button on the chasis
<dmcglone> LOL
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone> life is full of surprises. LOL
<dmcglone> did you get a lot of snow today?
<Cheri703> it snowed all day, decent accumulation
<Cheri703> we stayed inside all day
<dmcglone> we got at least 3.5 or 4 so far. It's still snowing here
<dmcglone> school is closed tomorrow :-/
<Cheri703> ha, I have the day off too! :)
<dmcglone> Well I think I'll get ready to hit the sack. I've had a long day :-/
<dmcglone> seems like work never ends
<dmcglone> I'll talk to you later
<dmcglone> night :-)
<canthus13> Yay. I pissed off my router. :P
<Cheri703> oh?
<canthus13> Yeah. been trying to enable telnet login on it... And I was having no luck. No matter how many times I tried generating the magic enable packet, it wouldn't work. I'd just get a connection and then it would immediately drop.  This time, I used the example username/password from the article I'm wroking from (Which I figured was just an example, and not what I should use), and now it refuses connections.
<canthus13> http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/NetgearWGR614#TelnetConsole
<Cheri703> nice
<canthus13> So... Progress, sort of.  And I can't reset the router right now... wife's camming and wouldn't appreciate it, I'm sure. :P
<Cheri703> heh
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<canthus13> Herro.
<Cheri703> hola
<thafreak> Can I just start off by saying...I'm not a printer repair man...
<thafreak> Can you tell I'm happy this morning? :)
<Cheri703> anything specific?
<thafreak> Nope, just customers...flooding my inbox with NEW tickets about the same problem...their printer is busted...
<Cheri703> heh
<thafreak> not that something is wrong with the network or a server...but that the printer is all F***k'd up
<thafreak> there was a reason I was ignoring them... :)
<thafreak> Then I call some one there and they're like "I don't know why they're bothering you with that, some one is on it calling the manufacturer"
<thafreak> Nice...
<thafreak> But, I'm sure canthus13 has recieved calls there at the ISP about broken printers too :)
<Cheri703> I'm still getting calls from clients at my old job :/ I'm reluctant not to help them because I know for a fact that my bosses will have no idea
<thafreak> Don't help unless you get paid
<thafreak> I know you might feel bad, but it's in your best interest
<Cheri703> :/ not my nature, but working on it
<thafreak> Defer them to your boss for info on the situation
<thafreak> OR, were you under contract before? Did you sign any kind of non-compete?
<thafreak> If not, steal clients
<thafreak> I really hate quickbooks...atleast supporting it
 * canthus13 gets calls about printers all the time.
 * canthus13 has most manufacturer's phone numbers memorized. :P
<canthus13> For routers, anyway.. and hp.  Don't run into many other brands, really.
<canthus13> Cheri703: If you never signed a non-compete, take 'em on a per-instance basis. :)
<Cheri703> well, yeah, but if the customer is used to just calling and getting free assistance, then *shrug* I dunno, we'll see
<canthus13> Whee... Ethernet:  What you use to catch the Etherbunny.
<Cheri703> indeed
<Unit193> I really don't like screencasts....
<Cheri703> any particular reason why?
<Unit193> They always seem slow... http://www.lubuntu.net
<BiosElement> lol, if ya say so. Screencasts are really useful
<BiosElement> and a hell of a bit easier to create once you get it down
<Unit193> I would rather read how then watch how...
<Unit193> This is the one I watched: Lubuntu Screencast: Share/Backup packagelist
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-22
<dmcglone> anybody use time warner cable's caller ID on tv and/or pc?
<Unit193> Friend of mine has it on TV
<Unit193> At times it shows on TV before the phone rings
<dmcglone> do you have to have digital cable to use it?
<Unit193> I don't know if you have to, but they do
<canthus13> dmcglone: Yes.
<canthus13> dmcglone: The CID info is sent to the cable box.  Analog has no way to address a particular customer.
<dmcglone> I see
<canthus13> Unit193: That's really wierd.  iirc the CID standard requires the info to be sent between the first and second ring... Might be different since OSD isn't defined by any CID standards.
<dmcglone> canthus13: any way I can figure out my customer code without having to call them?
<canthus13> ...Customer code?
<Cheri703> dmcglone: you might try the online chat?
<dmcglone> stupid TWC puts a customer code on their bill and you need it to register for the online services, but I haven't got a bill yet
<dmcglone> Cheri703: I tried, they won't do anything
<dmcglone> she said they can't see it
<Cheri703> have you gotten your first bill yet?
<dmcglone> nope
<dmcglone> :-(
<Cheri703> you might have to wait til then
<Cheri703> they were stupid til after I got my first bill. I had to yell at them
<dmcglone> that sux
<dmcglone> Oh believe me I had it out with them today
<Cheri703> I'm thinking about making cookies...
<dmcglone> took me 4 hours to get my phone service operational
 * Cheri703 ONLY has internet
<dmcglone> I went with the internet, phone and basic cable for 114.00/mo that includes taxes
<canthus13> dmcglone: Customer code is a federal CPNI requirement.  We just call it a security code. and no, the only place it'll be is on your bill.
<canthus13> dmcglone: They should be able to call you back at your home phone # and give you that code, though.. but that's going to depend on their own policies.
<dmcglone> they have a number to call, but what good does that do a deaf guy? How stupid
<canthus13> dmcglone: Good point.
<dmcglone> so I have to wait a month to take advantage of my services
<canthus13> dmcglone: And only one or two models of captel phones work with cable tel service. the other ones are designed for actual line voltage as opposed to what is designated in the standards.
<dmcglone> I was so pissed today, I just wanted to go to TWC and show them just how fucked up their way of doing things is
<canthus13> dmcglone: It's not their fault. they can get HUGE fines for violating CPNI regulations.
<dmcglone> canthus13: it's more than that
<canthus13> dmcglone: And actually, if you were to go in to their office and show photo ID, they should be able to give you that #.
<dmcglone> here's what pissed me off the most
<dmcglone> I got on their chat service after about 2 hours trying to figure out why the phone wouldn't work
<dmcglone> I had to fill out my name address etc etc
<dmcglone> got to the chat page and it said it didn't support my web browser or OS
<canthus13> Argh.
<canthus13> requires IE?
<dmcglone> so I went to my mom's winblows computer and she uses chrome
<dmcglone> filled all that stuff out again
<dmcglone> DENIED
<dmcglone> yup, I ended up having to use IE and active X
<canthus13> that's idiotic.
<canthus13> Ours require you to have at least IE7 or FF3.
<dmcglone> so after another hour of trying to get in touch with someone, I finally succeeded to get into the chat
<Unit193> Would changing useragentstring help?
<canthus13> Unit193: Not for activeX.
<dmcglone> after telling her my problems, giving her my last 4 S.S she says
<canthus13> Unit193: IE is the only broser that supports ActiveX. and most browsers have it turned off by default.  Since XPSP2, I think.
<dmcglone> can't help you
<canthus13> eh?
<canthus13> They can troubleshoot without that #. they just can't reveal any type of account information, make changes to tel service, or reset any passwords that could potentially give access to that information.
<dmcglone> so I called my wife at work ranting and raving and she called them, and he walked her through getting the phone working
<canthus13> Sounds like you got an idiot on chat.
<dmcglone> I tried 2 times, they must be full of idiots
 * canthus13 wonders if TWC has different departments for web chat and tel support.
<canthus13> dmcglone: Our web chat is all done by the same people that you would talk to on the phone.
<dmcglone> I have no idea, but I really really want to do something about them not serving the disabled community and people who choose not to use IE better!
<dmcglone> I am bound and determined to do something about it too
<Cheri703> dmcglone: if you need a set of ears to borrow, let me know, and I can call them for you and type to you
<dmcglone> they cause me to have to rely on other people to get my business done
<Cheri703> and/or I'll voice my displeasure as well
<dmcglone> Cheri703: I appreciate that :-)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh. there's one advantage over relay. :)
<Cheri703> happy to
<Cheri703> locorelay ;)
<canthus13> Although, I had one poor relay interpreter that was pushed to the point of tears by the bitch of a woman that was insulting her directly over video relay...
<Cheri703> ew, that's ridiculous
<canthus13> Yeah.
<dmcglone> It's funny how freakin easy it is to sign up for all that crap, but to access it is a different story
<Cheri703> I wonder if you can work from home as a relay operator......HMMMM
<dmcglone> I'm not sure, but have you seen them typwriters they have to use?
<canthus13> Dunno, but I do know you have to be certified for most relay companies.
<dmcglone> I had one in college
<Cheri703> probably like a court recorder keyboard
<canthus13> TTY?
<canthus13> some of those things are freaky.
<canthus13> I would think that most use regular computer keyboards now, though.
<dmcglone> I'm not sure, but it's small and you have to hit key combo's to get 1 letter
<canthus13> yeah. 3 rows of about 8 keys, IIRC.
<canthus13> I haven't seen one in over 20 years, though.
<Cheri703> close captioners have keyboards like court reporters
<Cheri703> phonetic keys, not letter keys
<Cheri703> something like that
<dmcglone> the woman that did it for me in college, man she could type whole words with just 1 punch
<canthus13> I don't know which is worse... closed captioners or the freaking voice recognition systems that are replacing them... :P
<dmcglone> canthus13: the voice recog
 * canthus13 gets complaints about the captioning all the time, like there's something WE can do about it.
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone> I was going to watch a movie with my family tonight, but yup, no captioning
<canthus13> the voice rec stuff really sucks for some of the morning news talk shows...
<canthus13> It's like google's voicemail transcriptions.
<dmcglone> Hmmm /me is wondering how deaf people would use VR
<dmcglone> most deaf people don't have good voices
<canthus13> dmcglone: Heh. I think google voice transcription would probably just give up and say 'no transcription available'.
<dmcglone> yup.. LOL
<dmcglone> or translate freddie into fuck me
<dmcglone> LOL
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Some of the voicemails I get from my wife are freaking hilarious.
<dmcglone> I can imagine
<canthus13> but I suppose it'd be helpful for deaf folks receiving the voicemails...
<dmcglone> dunno, I'm fortunate enough to be able to hear pretty darn well, I just have problems with foreign voices, and by that I don't just mean from other countries, but voices I've never heard
<dmcglone> It's hard to explain. I often times have to know you to be able to speak to you on the phone
<canthus13> Makes sense.
<dmcglone> I can talk to my sisters and my mom and wife, but trying to talk to my brother on the phone is hell
<canthus13> dmcglone: Different pitches.
<dmcglone> I think because of the tone of his voice, his words run together too much
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> well canthus13 hopefully from all my bitchin tonight, you will have experience enough to keep the cable company you work for on the straight and narrow :-)
<dmcglone> hopefully this experience has given you a new voice :-)
<canthus13> dmcglone: Eh? We have a person dedicated solely to fielding captioning complaints. :P
<canthus13> we do fairly well, although there is no elevator to get handicapped employees upstairs.
<canthus13> ...But we have a wheelchair ramp. go figure.
<dmcglone> What I'm saying is, someday you might hear the company say "were gonna do this" and you realize it's only gonna hurt people like me and you will speak up and say something :-)
<canthus13> I usually do bring stuff up like that.
<dmcglone> like TWC!
<dmcglone> if they would just give me an option to get my customer code somehow without having to risk calling and having to hang up, I'd be happy
<Cheri703> I called and couldn't get the code dmcglone, had to wait for the first bill
<Cheri703> OR go in person
<canthus13> But we've got a pretty decent track record for working with handicapped.
<dmcglone> I really think I'll be going in person, because I think I need to find someone that I can voice my opinions to and hope for change
<Cheri703> dmcglone: if you hear of any jobs that someone could do from home and are helping people with disabilities (any really) pass them on to me ;)
 * Cheri703 has worked with VARIOUS people and truly enjoys helping :)
<dmcglone> I sure will Cheri703
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<dmcglone> I've been debating whether I should get Video Phone for my home
<Cheri703> no diapers though, so I won't do home health care stuff
<Cheri703> my dad has "purple" to talk to his mom
<dmcglone> Video Phone is free :-)
<Cheri703> that works
<canthus13> dmcglone: Dunno how the video phones are, but if you get a cap tel phone, make sure it's the 801 model. (I think.. the one that works with VoIP lines)
<canthus13> 800i.
<dmcglone> I completely forgot about TTY's
<dmcglone> I'm so comfortabe using the internet for all my communication needs, I hardly have to use anything else
<dmcglone> how weird.
<dmcglone> the only hint of a deaf person living here is the telecaption on the tv
 * Cheri703 watches tv with captioning
<Cheri703> it drives me nuts watching downloaded stuff without it :(
<dmcglone> it wasn't until last summer, I reunited with all my deaf friends
<canthus13> dmcglone: I didn't know that TTYs still existed, honestly.
 * canthus13 thought they kinda faded out with the advent of the internet...
<dmcglone> yeah they do. they are even in hospitals
<canthus13> dmcglone: Most hospitals have pay phones that only cost a dime.
<dmcglone> well at least the few hospitals here I've been in
<canthus13> ...and still have machines running win98.
<dmcglone> weeeyow!
<dmcglone> thats old
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> dmcglone: I still talk to a customer every once in a while that has Win98.
<canthus13> it's depressing, really.
<dmcglone> wow
<dmcglone> I would say so
<canthus13> they have the idea that a computer is like a car... (They don't build 'em like they used to!)
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> or houses for that matter
<canthus13> It's funny to hear them refer to the computer as a '2001 model' or a '1997 model'
<dmcglone> oh geez
<dmcglone> you should ask em if it has a spoiler on it
<dmcglone> spinners?
<canthus13> heh.
<dmcglone> holly carb?
<canthus13> I had one crazy old nun the other day insist that I was wrong, and that she had faith that her computer would start working again without her needing to replace the obviously bad ethernet cable.
<canthus13> Pray to St. Bill, I guess..
<dmcglone> is she still waiting?
<canthus13> I dunno. SHe's nuts, though.. yells at us on a regular basis.
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> poor ol nun
<dmcglone> they do no wrong
<dmcglone> LMAO
<dmcglone> I would love to have your job
<canthus13> True.  Poor woman is retired, lives in a building full of college students.  You'd think she could bum an ethernet cable from one of them...
<dmcglone> but I thought god would take care of it?
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> so I really want to work from home
<canthus13> Heh.  Another time she called, yelled at us because we wouldn't come fix her stuff.  The power had shorted out for half her apartment.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Phone sex.
<dmcglone> I don't blame you Cheri703
<canthus13> that's work from home. :)
<dmcglone> lol canthus13
<canthus13> Funny as hell, too.
<Cheri703> canthus13: considered it in the past, but I think I'd giggle. if it was typed chat, I'd consider more strongly
<canthus13> Cheri703: Most of it these days is a combination... you reel them in with the chat, then get 'em on the phone.  Wife did it for a while. It's pretty bizarre.
<dmcglone> Cheri703: stuff envelopes
<Cheri703> eh, and papercuts are of the devil
<dmcglone> thats why you wear thimbles
<dmcglone> :-)
<canthus13> dmcglone: Most envelope stuffing is a scam.. Phone sex is one of the few 'legitimate' work-at-home jobs. :/
<dmcglone> Cheri703: sell cocain ;-)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Gamecrush, if you're into gaming.
<Cheri703> there are SOME work from home call center type jobs that are legit
<dmcglone> start a meth lab
<Cheri703> I'm going to be trying to get some dog training stuff going as well
<canthus13> Cheri703: I know of one company that does support like that.. but you have to live in texas.
<dmcglone> Cheri703: how about medical transcripting?
<Cheri703> do you have to have special qualifications dmcglone ?
<dmcglone> My sister does that
<dmcglone> training for like 4 months
<dmcglone> then you do it from home
<Cheri703> interesting
<dmcglone> you work your own hours too
<canthus13> Cheri703: there's always online freelance tech support.
<Cheri703> how so?
<dmcglone> doctors will send you the papers they need transcribed and you transcribe them when you want, but there is a deadline, but it's not a tight one
<Cheri703> as in, how would I go about doing that? *canthus
<Cheri703> dmcglone: it looks like the training costs :(
<canthus13> Bah. I'm trying to remember the name of the site, but there's a site you can advertise on, and set rates, and work with people via webcam/desktop sharing.
<dmcglone> Cheri703: gov loan :-)
<Cheri703> bah
<Cheri703> no debt if possible
<dmcglone> you do not have to pay back student aid loans
<Cheri703> yes you do
<Cheri703> grants, no, loans, yes
<dmcglone> not certian grants
<dmcglone> I'll be back in a bit
<canthus13> bah. google turns up ...interesting... results. (Live video chat models, anyone?)
<Cheri703> ha, no
<canthus13> Cheri703: http://www.support.com/about/careers/locations/workfromhome
<Cheri703> veeeeeerrrrry interesting
<canthus13> Heck, I'm gonna keep an eye on them.
<Cheri703> that's going on my list
<canthus13> blargh.
<Cheri703> blarghity blargh?
<Unit193> D!!! WINDOWS!!!
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Cheri703: just tried the magic packet thing on my router again. It freaked out and clammed up on me. again.
<Cheri703> :(
<canthus13> It's odd behavior.  there's got to be a way to get it going. I'm going to try a hard reset later and see if I can enable it that way.
<Cheri703> hmm....good luck, I don't know much about that
<canthus13> That's ok.. I don't either. :D
 * canthus13 is hoping to learn a little about it. :)
<Cheri703> ah, always good
<Unit193> You could just get some other router ;)
<canthus13> Unit193: I have some other router. :)
<canthus13> Netgear is interesting because by default it will answer on port 23, and then immediately drop the connection.
<Cheri703> netgear = meh
<canthus13> Supposedly, you can generate a magic packet that woull enable the telnet interface...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Netgear is sluggish, but a solid performer for me. No problems with crashing.
<canthus13> Belkin, otoh, sucks. Dlink is close behind.
<Unit193> I have SSH on mine :)
<Unit193> But it's not N
 * canthus13 needs to install DD-WRT on his Linkshs...
<canthus13> ...
<canthus13> Linksys.
<canthus13> (Linkskis?)
<Unit193> Tomato won't fit? (or TomatoUSB)
<canthus13> Not on a 300N, I don't think.
<Unit193> Do you like Tomato, OpenWRT or DD-WRT best?
<canthus13> I only have experience with DD-WRT.
<canthus13> I believe Netgear uses OpenWRT on some of their routers, though.
<Unit193> 300N v1?
<canthus13> Umm.. 1.1
<canthus13> big difference.
<canthus13> no. wait. maybe it IS the v1.
<Unit193> V1 works with TomatoUSB
<canthus13> Huh. I might take a look at it again. I'm having problems finding any useful info about tomato. the site seems rather bare.
<Unit193> Tomato or TomatoUSB?
<canthus13> Tomato.
 * canthus13 checking out TomatoUSB's page now.
<Unit193> I have only used Tomato
<Unit193> canthus13: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Tomato_Firmware
<Unit193> Teddy Bear = TomatoUSB
 * canthus13 wonders if you could install NFS in TomatoUSB...
<Unit193> http://www.xtremecoders.org/forums/f78/tomato-optware-package-valerakvb-ver-11-4-a-169/
<Unit193> ^ Might have it
<canthus13> Actually, I may wait 'til I pick up a 350N. I need the gigabit interface...
<Unit193> Too late?:http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?s=ac3ac8c4840e8bfd58d8728433532a14&p=29144836&postcount=83
<canthus13> Eh? Oh. I know how to set up NFS. that's all I use.. NO need for Samba on a pure linux network. :)
<Unit193> That was a post about Tomato(USB)
<canthus13> Ah.
 * canthus13 is looking for a router he can upgrade.  Something he can cram at least 256MB ram into, preferably 512.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-23
<canthus13> wow. over 24 hours without a peep from anyone.
 * Cheri703 lurks
 * Unit193 is here
<canthus13> Heh. a room full of introverts.
 * BiosElement stares at the room
<canthus13> IRC wallflowers, that's us.
 * Unit193 hides under a table
 * Cheri703 has been drooling over velomobiles today
<canthus13> Cheri703: Nice, but not very practical in the winter...
<Cheri703> heck yeah they are
<Cheri703> not in 3 inches of slush, but anything less than that, you can manage
<canthus13> I'm thinking more of the cold...
<Cheri703> they're surprisingly warm
<Cheri703> mostly enclosed, wear a jacket, you'll generate heat :)
<Cheri703> scroll to the bottom for the 10 reasons you should get a velo: http://www.bentrideronline.com/?p=1733
<Cheri703> :)
<canthus13> wonder what kind of hassle the cops give you in one of those...
<Cheri703> some people get hassled
<Cheri703> people call it in as a go-kart on the road
<Cheri703> but in MOST states, as long as it has 3 or fewer wheels, it's legally a bike
<canthus13> Ride naked? :)
<Cheri703> so try as they might, there are no legal reasons they can keep you off the road
<canthus13> Ohio has weird laws, though.
<Cheri703> well, I'm just saying, heat isn't a huge deal
<canthus13> :)
<Cheri703> there are several people in ohio with them (well, a few I guess, not several)
<canthus13> But yeah...
<Cheri703> yeah, I'd do plenty of research before getting one. and I'm sure the hillbillies around here will give me crap, but...eh
<Cheri703> worth it
<Unit193> what if you get tired?
<canthus13> Take a nap.
<Cheri703> you take a break
<Cheri703> you're sitting in a recliner
<Cheri703> so...pull over, have a snack, rest a bit
<Cheri703> and you build up your conditioning gradually
<Cheri703> some people commute about 20 miles each way, DAILY on their bike/trike/velomobile
 * Cheri703 would need to get in shape, but could do it
<canthus13> I really should get on my bike again..
 * canthus13 used to ride 20-30 miles a day as a kid, just for fun.
<Unit193> I'm too fat and lazy to go all over with a bike/velomobile...
<Unit193> from here to galion every monday.... yep too lazy
<Cheri703> when I was in high school (granted, better shape and younger), I went from little tiny rides and then rode 10 miles in an afternoon and was basically fine, was my first "big" ride on a recumbent bike
<Cheri703> Unit193: you could do it
<Cheri703> you're young :)
 * Unit193 might get lost...
<Cheri703> nah
<canthus13> try riding this instead... http://www.kevincyr.net/index.php?/project/camper-bike/
<Cheri703> yeah, I've seen that :)
<Cheri703> www.bikesatwork.com has people moving RIDICULOUS things with bikes, even several people who did a house move by bike
<Cheri703> towing couches, fridges, beds, etc
<canthus13> Anyway. It's my bedtime. :P
<canthus13> 'nite.
<Cheri703> night
<Unit193> have a good one!
 * Unit193 needs to be somewhere by 8:30-45
<Cheri703> that's not good
<Unit193> I don't like mornings...
<Cheri703> nor do I
<Unit193> I really should slepp
<Unit193> ^ sleep
 * BiosElement heads to sleep >.>
<Unit193> I don't think I like SAS anymore...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-17
<Unit193> You knokw you can select the servers? ;)
<jrgifford> Unit193: heh
 * Unit193 couldn't really help it
<jrgifford> Unit193: well, now that i've figured out what was going on with the trekweb ZNC, i'm happier.
<Unit193> Something was up? And I take it you like that one rather well?
<jrgifford> i wasn't able to figure out what was going on with scrollback
<jrgifford> but i figured out that the default is 0
<jrgifford> and i want something more like 100+
<Unit193> AH!
<Unit193> scrollback_lines = 500 (in irssi though)
<Cheri703> Trike arrived today :D haven't fully assembled it yet because I'm putting a rust protection coating on the inside of the frame, but should be dry by tomorrow evening, and definitely rideable by wednesday :)
<Unit193> Great! No more riding a bike to work, now it's a trike!
<Cheri703> exactly!
<Cheri703> I had my first/only/last wipe-out on the bike the other day...was fine coming home from work in the storm, heading out the next day, the bike slid out horizontally from under me
<Cheri703> busted up my knee, been driving the last few days :(
<Unit193> Eh, that doesn't sound good, but at least no cars hit. Is the trike more enclosed or faster?
<Cheri703> uhm, not really either? more stable
<Cheri703> and will have studded tires on it
<Cheri703> may end up faster, but we'll see
<Unit193> Alrighty, less slipping
<Cheri703> yeah, exactly
<Cheri703> I wish I could have ridden it immediately, but it is worth it to me to protect from salty roads, really don't need to have it rust out after one winter or something
<Cheri703> I am trying to decide if I'll be able to fall asleep soon, of if it'd be better to just stay up til/past 8am...
<Cheri703> landlord is coming to fix our furnace
<Cheri703> it hasn't been working since sometime last night
<Unit193> 8am is almost doable
<Cheri703> yeah, only issue is if they have to leave and come back...AND even if I got in bed now, I probably wouldn't fall asleep for at least 30 minutes, which would mean ~5 hours of sleep maximum, and that isn't always great...HOWEVER, I have a bunch of stuff I want to accomplish tomorrow, and sleeping in the middle of the day won't help that :/
<Unit193> I'd say get as much sleep as you can at this point, that will help some
<Cheri703> yeah, but it's at least 2 hours before my "normal" bedtime...
<Cheri703> that's the tough part
<Cheri703> going to watch castle then try to sleep I think
<Unit193> Ah, that'd be a little bit of a killer
<Unit193> Was thinking of watching that actually
<Cheri703> good show :)
<Cheri703> I like that there have been numerous references to nathan fillion's past works ;)
<Unit193> Rather, and that's what I'm also watching
<Cheri703> so I ended up not going to sleep >.> tried to, didn't work. I just made the mistake of going into my WARM bedroom (space heater is in there, rest of the house is cold) and now my body is crying out for bed :/ aaand landlord should be arriving in the next 10 minutes -_-
<MarkDude> paultag, ping
<paultag> MarkDude: pong
<MarkDude> Soooooo,
<MarkDude> You going to try to help Oregon Team get approved
<MarkDude> ?
<jandrusk> You mean Oregon finally exceeed 50 for population?
 * MarkDude wants to make sure his last major part of Ubuntu is a thing of history
<MarkDude> lol jandrusk
<jandrusk> lol
<MarkDude> LET ME LEAVE IN A GOOD WAY........................................................
 * MarkDude hopes Oregton has pass to be approved
<jandrusk> What are the requirements to get approved?
 * MarkDude does not care
<MarkDude> OR should be approved
<MarkDude> If the pre 2011 stuff is needed for approval
<MarkDude> Will get reather ugly
<MarkDude> rather that is
<jandrusk> hmmm
<paultag> ah, I missed this until now
<paultag> you should ping me :)
 * jrgifford facepalms
<jrgifford> sorry paultag, completely forgot about sending an email to RTA.
<jrgifford> i'll go write that now.
<paultag> jrgifford: you rock my socks
<paultag> jrgifford: feel free to CC me :)
<paultag> I'd like to know about it, perhaps I can adapt python-charlie to the RTA as well
<jrgifford> also, jandrusk - i'm ashamed to know you, YOU KLOUT USER!!! ;D
<jrgifford> ok, will do paultag.
<paultag> jrgifford: ^5
<jandrusk> :(
<jandrusk> Nobody's perfect.
<jrgifford> haha I know. was just giving you a hard time. ;)
<jandrusk> That's alright. I just sploited your box and planted a "Pass SOPA" bot on your system.
<jandrusk> Resistance is futile.
<jandrusk> You will be assimilated into the BORG consciousness.
<jrgifford> ... oops
<jrgifford> just sent it to you paultag.
<paultag> jrgifford: got it & read :)
<paultag> thanks, man!
<jrgifford> no problem. :)
<MarkDude> Well approval should be straight forawrd
<MarkDude> No drama needed
<jrgifford> well that wasn't a bad email from RTA.
<jrgifford> standard "don't use our logo bro" stuff.
<paultag> jrgifford: it's meh
<paultag> I don't like that they're not exposing some of that data
<jrgifford> relax Mr. Open Government. All in due time.  :P
<paultag> :)
<dzho> is that all bus, or does cleveland have any light rail to speak of?
<paultag> dzho: yeah, CLE has a nice rail system, actually
 * dzho was just noticing that Charlotte has a trolly+LYNX line
<paultag> that's what I was into, actually
<dzho> paultag: is that under RTA or someone else?
<paultag> dzho: yeah, RTA
<dzho> oh, fun.
<paultag> green red and blue lines
<paultag> waterfront is blue
<paultag> then green goes out to the east side
<paultag> and red goes out to the west side
<paultag> they all meet at tower city IIRC
<paultag> BRB
<dzho> sweet
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-18
<paultag> hey gilbert
<paultag> gilbert: came accross http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2011/09/msg00522.html
<paultag> gilbert: the if/if/if conditionals can be condensed into cc_dict = { "java" : "debian-java@l.d.o", "python" : "debian-python@l.d.o" ... }
<paultag> and use that, and on key error, fall through
<paultag> also haskel is marked as python
<paultag> +    if section == 'python':
<paultag> +        headers.append('X-Debbugs-CC: debian-python@lists.debian.org')
<paultag> +    if section == 'python':
<paultag> +        headers.append('X-Debbugs-CC: debian-haskell@lists.debian.org')
<paultag> you can also += """ \n\n\n\ """
<paultag> minor crap, but totally cool
<dzho> whee, <60min to blackout
 * Unit193 is so scared </sarcasm_for_now>
 * Cheri703 is trying to decide if it is a good idea to send an angry/frustrated email when suffering from sleep deprivation
<dzho> might be ok to compose it, to get it out of your system, but postpone it.
<dzho> use all that energy to drive the writing, sure.
<Cheri703> well, I *do* need a response on part of it as soon as possible, and I'll be asleep when he is likely to get it / respond
<dzho> doesn't sound like there's much choice, then, really.
<Cheri703> short version: purchased something, in setting it up, running into ALL SORTS of quality control issues, have had to make multiple trips to purchase parts that should have come with it, will have to make more trips to fix a spot that has stripped threads, just all around ridiculous...and I'm pissed. also bought x specifically to mount y, explicitly mentioned I was planning to use y, guy recommended y, and there is NO POSSIBLE way that y will
<Cheri703> fit securely onto x...
<Cheri703> so I'm super annoyed
<Cheri703> the mounting issue is the part I need a reply on, we've discussed some of the rest of it, but he's all "oh, no big deal, just go get replacement thingy, I'll pay for the part" but it requires driving across town, waiting til a car is available, and coming home from the store to realize I will have to go RIGHT BACK for another part is ridiculous
<jrgifford> paultag, i didn't know opencongress.org was your guys thing.
<jrgifford> nice work!
<paultag> jrgifford: thanks! :)
<paultag> yeppers, sunlight as hell
<paultag> feel free to contribute, it's all f/oss!
<jrgifford> i noticed, i'm like, watcher #50 on github. :P
<paultag> :D
<jrgifford> i really need to get my act together and stop writing docs and helping people and start writing code. :P
<paultag> jrgifford: dude
<Unit193> Looks like they have a SOPA thing up too
<paultag> jrgifford: docs are tragic with sunlight, i've come to notice
<paultag> Unit193: :)
<jrgifford> yeah they do Unit193. :)
<paultag> jrgifford: if you wanted to get into doing developer stuff, I'd be bloody impressed
<paultag> jrgifford: shame you're not in BOS, we're looking for an intern
<Unit193> jrgifford: Was looking for a few earlier :P But now I :x
<jrgifford> paultag, sad story of all f/oss unfortunately, have a small project that needs docs?
<paultag> jrgifford: yeah, actually. They all do - a few HOWTOs on how to help with openstates would be super ultra kickass
<jrgifford> also, if you're interested in informally formal relationship with a remote intern-ish type idiot, just tell me and i'll do my best to convince my parents. :P
<paultag> jrgifford: we're looking for someone to work here in BOS :(
<paultag> some of it sucks to do remote
<paultag> and we already have one remote intern :(
 * canthus13 wonders how crappy of a company GXS is...
<jrgifford> :( oh well. i'll look into openstates after I finish calling portman and brown about PIPA. :)
<paultag> Cheri703: http://influenceexplorer.com/organization/gxs/f01803a0885147faac4e49f137e44a34
<paultag> jrgifford: :)
<paultag> erm crap
<paultag> sorry Cheri703
<paultag> canthus13: http://influenceexplorer.com/organization/gxs/f01803a0885147faac4e49f137e44a34
<canthus13> paultag: I'm more interested in what it's like to work there.
<paultag> canthus13: ahhh. Right.
 * canthus13 is looking at a TSS position in Brook Park.
<jrgifford> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<jrgifford> portmans voicemail box is full. :D
<jrgifford> and all the lines are busy.
<jrgifford> that says something about the power of the internet right there guys.
<paultag> jrgifford: you know that zipcode thinger on wikipedia?
<paultag> jrgifford: sunlight data ;)
<jrgifford> i haven't visited wikipedia all day.
<jrgifford> well, everyone uses sunlight now that i look at it.
<jrgifford> also, govtrack.us is evil. :P
<paultag> :)
<paultag> jrgifford: yeah, sunlight is everywhere
<paultag> and it's awesome
<paultag> all up on the news too
<paultag> which is cool
<jrgifford> :D
<jrgifford> thank the lord for free domestic US Google Voice calls. If I didn't have that, I wouldn't be calling DC. :(
<canthus13> jrgifford: You must have a crappy cell carrier?
<jrgifford> canthus13, i'm 15 and without a cell phone. :P
<canthus13> jrgifford: Ah. Makes sense. :)
<jrgifford> paultag! opencongress is 502'ing on me! where do I send money for another server?! :D
<Unit193> jrgifford: I don't think I remembered/knew you were 15
<jrgifford> Unit193, i seem to remember putting it on my wiki page.
<jrgifford> but i might have edited it out after someone said something
<Unit193> Hmmm... Not that it really matters though
<jrgifford> It does if you're trying to get any sort of job type thing. :P
<Unit193> There it would
<Unit193> Better chances at 16 w/ permission from school
<jrgifford> I have permission from school. In fact, school is forcing me to do this. ("yay" for homeschooling. :P)
<Unit193> *Permission from local school super
<Unit193> I was homeschooled (Did better for my sisters), my sister went through this years ago
<jrgifford> oh, thats easy to get, particularly if job start date is after May 20th or something like that. But I can't get that until I get a offer.
<Unit193> Language warning: Lookup Cyanide and Happiness and view the source for today
<jrgifford> lol?
<Unit193> Would volunteer also work? I had that for a while (not required) and I loved it
<Unit193> jrgifford: Source is funny, but like paultag
<jrgifford> Unit193, volunteer could work, its just not where I want to be.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Was in a hospital IS dept for a while, was awesome (They trusted me so I got to do all sorts of fun stuff wtih the little crappy parts)
<jrgifford> oh? That could be fun.
 * Unit193 got the domain admin pass, and his own account with cool privs :D
<gilbert> paultag: thx 4 the suggestions
<gilbert> paultag: btw how did u come accross that?
<gilbert> paultag: i didn't seem to get much interest after i put it together...felt a bit discouraged
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-19
 * Cheri703 is super frustrated/bummed :(
<Unit193> More trike issues?
<Cheri703> after several days of working to get my trike put together and dealing with all of the issues in that process, got it all assembled aaand discovered that in the wipe-out last week, it damaged the wiring on my e-assist hub and I have to call tomorrow to find out if there is any chance of salvaging it, or if I have to order a new one. either way, $$
<Cheri703> and more delay
<Cheri703> on the bright side, I was able to ride it up a (fairly mild) hill and not feel like I was going to black out, so that is progress from bike with no e-assist
<paultag> gilbert: it was ref'd on another post -- I hope it goes through! I missed it the first time
<paultag> Unit193: :)
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Anyone in here ever attend an ALUG meeting? (akron linux user group)
<_bbb_> CHUG ALUG
<_bbb_> make u wanna holla heidi ho
<paultag> _bbb_++
<paultag> Chicago Heiku User Group
<dzho> Haiku, maybe?
<paultag> damnit
<paultag> that
 * canthus13 actually knows someone who uses and avocates Haiku. Poor sod is at the haiku booth every OLF... probably 'coz Ohio haikufest would be one booth... His.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-20
<dzho> huh, look where haiku, inc is based
<paultag> humm, new york
<paultag> interesting
<thafreak> So, I made it to an ALUG "meeting" last night
<thafreak> aparently they do two a month, and the second one is more just an informal dinner...kinda like ubuntu hours are
<thafreak> and that's the one I made it to
<thafreak> Pretty much all the faces were familiar, I'm pretty sure they were all OLF regulars.
<thafreak> Anyone in here attend ALUG? (Akron)
<dzho> thafreak: that sounds like the kind of mtg I'd like to go to.
<dzho> LUGOR has a sit-down, presentation-oriented mtg, then a Beverage SIG afterwards.
<thafreak> lugor? oregon?
<dzho> rochester
<dzho> google gives it pretty good props
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-22
<Cheri703> Unit193: my work schedule may be changing in the next few weeks, will be working wednesday nights. At some point we can discuss whether monday nights might work for ubuntu hour
<Unit193> As long as you are willing to do them, I'm willing (but not always able) to go! Monday would work for me, but I just wouldn't be able to get there as far as I can see, but I could be wrong
<Cheri703> ok, we can work out logistics later on, or even perhaps a different location (though I do love my bacon turkey bravo).
<Cheri703> this coming week is still good to go on wednesday for me, so we can discuss
<Unit193> Heh, alright
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-14
<drkokandy> If you want to plan something for sometime Cheri703, please let us know - this week is a nightmare, but next week my schedule gets a lot easier.
<Cheri703> ok :) I have a stupid cold at the moment, but hoping it will ease up soon.
<drkokandy> that'll give you time to heal up too. Get well!
<jrgifford> well, hello from the land of raring.
<jrgifford> well, so far raring has been fun.
<jrgifford> it's broken tmux once
<jrgifford> screen twice
<dniMretsaM> jrgifford: sounds great. gotta love development releases
<jrgifford> dniMretsaM: this is why i run 'em. :)
<jrgifford> they are fun to use
<jrgifford> i've got it down to a 30-minute process from time i decide "oh crud it's broken" to the time i've got a working laptop again.
<jrgifford> (if i have to do a reinstall)
<dniMretsaM> are you using Ubuntu or one of the derivatives (Kubuntu, etc.)?
<jrgifford> ubuntu
<jrgifford> with gnome-shell installed, because i find gnome-shell works best for presentations
<dniMretsaM> I've never been a huge GNOME-Shell fan. what version is in Raring?
<jrgifford> not sure
<dniMretsaM> I think it might be 3.7/3.8
<jrgifford> ok, time to restart and then the proper upgrade will be done. brb
<dniMretsaM> hope it still works afterwards
<Unit193> Heh, I'm more waiting for Wheezy to go to stable, and the next testing to come out.
<jrgifford> dniMretsaM: it works!
<jrgifford> so, first thing i noticed
<jrgifford> it's faster
<jrgifford> unity memory usage is lower
<Unit193> jrgifford: Any kernel issues?  You're on 3.8 now.
<jrgifford> i'm using 800MB with firefox and the rest of my login applications
<jrgifford> Unit193: nope
<dniMretsaM> jrgifford: that's great. people will like that when it's released
<drkokandy> that sounds great
<Unit193> jrgifford: Suspend actually works?
<jrgifford> firefox memory usage is lower, definitely
<jrgifford> it seems to be a leaner machine.
<jrgifford> Unit193: it always has worked for my thinkpad
<jrgifford> the HP was another story
<Unit193> Bleh, kernel hates me.
<dniMretsaM> what version of FF, jrgifford? 19 or 20?
<Unit193> Quantal, 3.6 suspend didn't work, 3.7 had glitchy graphics and suspend didn't work.
<jrgifford> http://i.imgur.com/rMvQz.png
<jrgifford> that's ugly
<jrgifford> nautilus is ugly
<jrgifford> but what else is new?
<jrgifford> oh mannnnn
<dniMretsaM> you think so? I actually like Files now
<jrgifford> yet another thing for me to override in my screen config
<drkokandy> hmmm... it doesn't seem that ugly
<jrgifford> s/screen/tmux
<jrgifford> alt-arrow keys swaps "windows". used to be sent to the application.
<dniMretsaM> it looks a lot cleaner, in my opinion. I tend to like minimalist interfaces
<jrgifford> now irssi is broken.
<jrgifford> jandrusk_: i may end up learning to live inside an emacs instance
<dniMretsaM> ERC ftw
<jrgifford> i've been holding off on *really* learning emacs
<jrgifford> so, overall: it seems faster
<jrgifford> but like all releases, it will lose the new-car speed in the latest 2 weeks before release.
<dniMretsaM> I have Emacs open right now
<jrgifford> at which point it will get dog slow
<dniMretsaM> lol there should be some law about that (like Moore's Law, Murphy's Law, etc.)
<jrgifford> yeah
<jrgifford> there are occassions.
<jrgifford> where i wish i could pin packages at their pre-release state
<jrgifford> unity is the big one.
<jrgifford> it's always buggy, but fast. and i'm ok with fast and buggy, because the bugs are all cosmetic issues.
<jrgifford> then they get all finicky, and it gets cleaned up, but slowed down in the process.
<jrgifford> ok, time to learn me some emacs.
<skellat> Burning Circle Episode 97 is up: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/130
<thafreak> anyone in here ever do ccna/ccnp (cisco)?
<thafreak> might be able to swing a full time faculty position at akron, but would need at least a ccna
<thafreak> since the department is part of the cisco academy
<thafreak> and i'd end up teaching ccna classes
<thafreak> I took the ccna like 10 years ago, but didn't pass...
<thafreak> tried to start studying like the weekend before I was scheduled to take it...didn't work out so well
<canthus13> I did CCNA years ago.
<canthus13> Didn't bother with the test because they changed to 2.0 a week before I was done with the course.
<canthus13> thafreak: ...my CCNA instructor works at HOme Depot now.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-15
<skellat> How can somebody put a program on Soundcloud and it be unable to be processed by a bloody podcatcher?  I understand that there is Yet Another Ubuntu Podcast underway at http://ubuntu.audioca.st/ yet I cannot subscribe to it.
<skellat> Grumble grumble grumble...I may need to contact somebody in the relevant LoCo and offer assistance perhaps...
<skellat> Manual downloads without a generally available announcer other than UWN is not cool
 * skellat wanders off to vent his spleen
<jrgifford> skellat: putting real podcasts up is difficult.
<jrgifford> everything either costs lots of money (hosted solutions) or slightly less money (self-run solutions)
<thafreak> canthus13: normally, I wouldn't do a CCNA at this point....
<thafreak> but there's potentially a full time faculty position at akron, which requires it
<thafreak> since they're part of the cisco academy, they want you to have the cert you're training people to get
<thafreak> I figure a bit of studying and a one time test fee would be worth it to be eligible for a gig like that
<thafreak> I'm the only part-time person they have with an lpic-2 I think, so I'd probably be a shoe in
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> thafreak: I ran into that CCNA instructor at home depot last night. :P
<thafreak> I normally also wouldn't probably pursue an lpic-3...since it's mostly irrelevant to me
<thafreak> haha
<thafreak> was he cutting network cable for people?
<thafreak> or counting screws
<thafreak> also, I don't endorse buying network cable from the depot...or lowes either
<thafreak> they sell 250mhz rated cable as cat-6...
<thafreak> the cat-5e I usually get is rated at 350mhz...
<canthus13> thafreak: He was cutting keys for me.
<thafreak> haha
<thafreak> did you crack wise?
<canthus13> Nope. He's a brilliant guy.. Just old. He's prolly 70-75 now.
<thafreak> oh holy cow
<thafreak> surprised he's not a walmart greeter
<thafreak> well, I guess the more technically advanced would rather work at the depot
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> wow, 3tb drives are coming down in price finally...
<thafreak> probably cause of the latest 4tb drives out now
<thafreak> a 3tb WD Red drive is only $140
<thafreak> I think I paid like $119 for my 2tb red drives just a month or so ago
<thafreak> wow...newegg has one of those dualcore android "stick" pc's for $60...
<thafreak> if you haven't seen one, they resemble a usb "stick"...only instead of a usb-A male end, it's an hdmi male end
<Unit193> skellat: Tried Keryx?
<skellat> Unit193: What is it and what is it for?
<skellat> The fast search in Yahoo brought up a pharmaceutical firm
<Unit193> skellat: It is a program for linux, and it has to do with offline updates.  https://launchpad.net/keryx
<Unit193> Their site doesn't appear to be online right now.
<skellat> Nope
<skellat> It looks like an abandoned project needing forking perhaps
<skellat> apt-offline is at least under active development within Debian
<skellat> And apt itself has gone in new directions since 2011 with the architecture field being added into play which wasn't around when Keryx last punched a release out
<skellat> And looking at their code, it is hard-coded by release which means it sees the world stopping with Karmic Koala
<Unit193> I wasn't sure if you'd used it before, but while it is outdated, looks interesting.
<skellat> Yeah, never used it.  Only apt-offline and did a hideous hack beforehand
<Unit193> apt-offline would still be good, more so since synaptic has been removed from everything.  Synaptic has actually been updated for GTK3, so may be useful yet.
<skellat> Is synaptic still being updated upstream?  I've held everybody in the family to Precise Pangolin so we all still have it and it is enforced in erielooking-settings if memory serves.
<Unit193> Synaptic is in quantal, but I'm thinking the updated code is only in launchpad.
<skellat> Well...if we really, really want to go light-weight...we should bring back aptitude...
<paultag> Canonical doesn't care
<paultag> they have the software store
<paultag> granted it's nongnu
<paultag> but some canonical'er maintained it iirc
<paultag> and it was pretty much EOL'd in 2009
<skellat> That's Ubuntu, we're thinking of Xubuntu
<Unit193> I like the apt-get/apt-cache commands, but if I had to use a GUI it'd be synaptic.
<paultag> ah yeah, mvo
<paultag> I made a post saying it was going away and people tried to tell me I was wrong
<paultag> I wasn't
<Unit193> Ubuntu Software Center is default in Xubuntu as well, though.
<skellat> True
<Unit193> Not on mine! :D
<skellat> I got it but haven't removed it yet...just haven't felt up to it
<paultag> I just had to purge it
<paultag> for some reason my mom couldn't use it to install something
<Unit193> Purged it a long time ago.
<paultag> and it was trying to sell her something
<paultag> and I got really pissed off and ditched it, fast.
<Unit193> Anyway, https://code.launchpad.net/~synaptic-developers/
<paultag> yeah, that's just mvo, Unit193
<paultag> who's now Canonical, iirc
<paultag> which I don't :(
<Unit193> paultag: Better than nothing, best GUI there is.
<paultag> Unit193: the software store?
<Unit193> I linked to Synaptic.
<paultag> I'm saying
<paultag> he's not actively working on it iirc
<Unit193> last commit was 2013-01-04
<Unit193> evfool did that one.
<paultag> Unit193: but look at the history
<paultag> it's sparse
<Unit193> A little, yes.
<Unit193> Only recent update was pretty much for GTK3.
<skellat> And with 4 branches pending for merge
<paultag> aye
<Unit193> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~synaptic-developers/synaptic/trunk/view/head:/debian/changelog  0.75.12 in quantal, so I still think it's better than USC, but that's more design than commit history.
<Unit193> My point is, it's not quite dead, just very slow.
<skellat> Oh the things to be liberated if only there were the resources to back such up
<paultag> aye
<skellat> Unit193: So I understand you to say that the updated synaptic is in raring?
<Unit193> Grrrr, you're there too.
<Unit193> skellat: Yes.
 * Unit193 was going to slip out of here.
<skellat> Oh the joys of having a working IRC bouncer
<Unit193> Yeah, now you're watching me. :P
<skellat> :-)
 * skellat wanders off to get some tea as he's dealing with the flu
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-17
<gilbert> hey everybody :)
<gilbert> Cheri703: we should think about another irc meeting this month
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> did you get my pm?
<gilbert> yeah
<Cheri703> k
<gilbert> i'll get the election email started
<gilbert> would you mind sending a doodle?
<Unit193> Don't elect me, and you'll be good.
<Cheri703> yeah, preferred days?
<gilbert> ok Unit193 ;)
<Unit193> Though I suppose we should pretend to have a local meetup.
<Unit193> Oh, Akron area active?
<gilbert> i dunno
<gilbert> reloco activity has been concerningly low lately :(
<Cheri703> yeah
<Unit193> LoCos, generally.
<Cheri703> we could just try to shift focus to having more online activity
<Cheri703> vs in person
<gilbert> Unit193: you've seen same problems in other states as well?
<Cheri703> like doing google hangout bug jam vs in person
<Cheri703> or stuff like that
<gilbert> Cheri703: i really like the online direction
<Unit193> gilbert: That was the conclusion of someone from another state. yeah
<Cheri703> that way people can blog it and spread the word in various ways
<gilbert> Unit193: do you know which state that was?
<Cheri703> and it's easier for folks to pop in
<Cheri703> I know colorado has similar issues
<skellat> So, we're looking at a meeting?
<gilbert> Cheri703: definately :)
<Unit193> gilbert: tn.
<Cheri703> I think focusing on having online events, getting the mailing list more active, the forums, etc would be good. way easier to have a "ohio bug jam day" and post to various local forums (non ubuntu-specific) or g+ or stuff than to mess with driving 2 hours to try to sit in a room and work on a computer :/
<gilbert> Cheri703: agreed.  i think people fell less of a need for real-world interaction anymore
<Cheri703> yeah, so I think that might be a good topic of discussion at our next "business" meeting
<gilbert> skellat: yep, another irc
<skellat> What's our educational/roundtable/discussion topic preceding the biz meeting?
<Cheri703> skellat: we can put that part off til next month OR have it as a separate session
<gilbert> who was going to lead that?
<skellat> Cheri703: Well, I'm still unemployed so I've got all the time in the world to prep.  Can you put up a Doodle for a Joy Of BeagleBoard session?
<Cheri703> you can make one too ;)
<Cheri703> that way you can choose dates/times that work for you
<gilbert> skellat: don't feel constrained.  go ahead without council approval :)
<skellat> I kinda want to schedule it near the business meeting, though
<skellat> Maybe day before or day after
<gilbert> i think next week tues, wed, or thurs would be good for the general meeting
<gilbert> like at 7 or 8
<gilbert> Cheri703: does that time range sound good for the doodle?
<skellat> Hmm...will people be able to tear themselves away from Bones and/or How I Met Your Mother on Monday...let alone Kevin Pereira hosting Let's Ask America?
<Cheri703> yeah, that works for me.
<gilbert> if not, i'm sure they can multitask ;)
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> See: http://www.letsaskamerica.tv/
<gilbert> i'm in a weird joy division music phase right now
<gilbert> what channel is that on?
<Cheri703> link sent
<Cheri703> and for those here: http://doodle.com/w3aipwvvys79rh3p
<gilbert> thanks Cheri703!
<gilbert> you're awesome :)
<Cheri703> it's on the forum too
<gilbert> cool
<gilbert> we really need a bridge between ml and forum
<Cheri703> yeah :s
<Cheri703> might poke the higher ups about that
<skellat> gilbert: We've asked about that bridge and poked higher ups.  Canonical holds the cards on that one as something's up with the software.  Heck, openID log-in to the Forum wasn't working last time I tried.
<skellat> Cheri703: Here's link for the educational session: http://doodle.com/99swcya8pp5u2fpe
<Cheri703> is that supposed to be 11pm and 12am?
<skellat> Yeah.  It didn't show up right?
<gilbert> either way those are really really late
<Cheri703> I mean, if you want to do the session then, go for it, but...just wanted to make sure that was correct
<skellat> Let me delete the  midnight one 'cuz that didn't go where I wanted it
<skellat> There we go...I think I fixed it...
<drkokandy> Sorry, just reading the earlier conversation now, but I think the idea of doing online events on G+ hangouts would be a really good idea too!
<Cheri703> I just think it's the only way to have group activities with >3 people
<drkokandy> might be, especially the way we're all dispersed around the state3
<Cheri703> yeah
<drkokandy> *state
<drkokandy> not to end it by drawing attention to it, but this IRC channel seems to be more active lately too
<skellat> Is there an alternative to G+ Hangouts?  We've executed a de-Google here and to the extent possible don't use their services.
<Cheri703> and like if we do "x day" events, then we could have someone just keep the hangout open and folks can hop in and out through the day
<Cheri703> skellat: if you can find a free, reliable, easy to implement, *buntu friendly group video chat option, please suggest it!
<gilbert> i've never used google hangouts, so i'm really open to any option
<Cheri703> it's one of few
<skellat> Cheri703: I'll look into it
<gilbert> what are the alternatives?
<skellat> Is Ustream still around?
<Cheri703> like...none? skype can do group video chat, but iirc you have to pay
<drkokandy> I really don't know anything else that can do that kind of multi-video streaming for free
<Cheri703> ustream is more broadcasting, not multiple people discussing afaik
<skellat> I've watched the problems with Linux Outlaws have had keeping such working right.  G+ Hangouts can go haywire fairly easily too.
<Cheri703> friend of mine is de-googled, and she basically made an "f***google" account and uses it to video chat...
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm just saying: we need something that can do the same thing as google hangouts
<gilbert> haha
<Cheri703> not a broadcast, then it's just someone talking *at* people, not a group thing
<gilbert> are there any free software apps that do that?
<Cheri703> not afaik
<gilbert> we could always use gobby for text collaboration
<Cheri703> *action item* skellat: research group video chat options
<Cheri703> ;)
<Cheri703> we need more than text
<gilbert> gogo skellat ;)
<drkokandy> well we have the IRC for text "-)
<Cheri703> we have 3 text options
<gilbert> i know, but its useful
<Cheri703> mailing list forum irc
<skellat> E-mail me a reminder
<gilbert> we'll text as in collaboratively editing meeting notes/code
<Cheri703> yeah
<skellat> Gobby...aren't we forgetting lernid?
<gilbert> different workflow than irc chat
<Cheri703> lernid never got off the ground iirc
<Cheri703> at least, last time I looked at it
<gilbert> i've never looked into lernid
<gilbert> gobby is dead simple
<drkokandy> oh, mingle
<drkokandy> er whatever it's called
<gilbert> lernid does have some interesting features - view slides in real time
<skellat> gilbert: Problem is that it is hard coded to #ubuntu-classroom
<gilbert> why oh why are all free software video options such a pain
<Cheri703> YEP
<Cheri703> hence the googlies
<gilbert> anyone used cheese?
<Cheri703> that's just like a photo booth thing
<gilbert> oh
<gilbert> nevermind then :(
<Cheri703> brb
<gilbert> would people working on a bug jam actually want to see video of the other particpants?  would an audio chat be sufficient, e.g. via mumble?
<drkokandy> That's it - mumble
<drkokandy> not mingle
<gilbert> i actually already run my own mumble server
<drkokandy> I know a gamer or two who does too
<Cheri703> mumble might work
<Cheri703> just have a u-ohio mumble server for general availability too?
<gilbert> i would actually shy away from video
<Cheri703> might be another option
<Cheri703> yeah, fair enough
<drkokandy> I wish there were a maybe option for Doodle... I might be able to do 9PM, but I'll probably be late. Should I say yes or no?
<gilbert> yeah, that would be quite useful
<Cheri703> I do think some things should be video though
<gilbert> drkokandy: we don't have a 9pm option
<Cheri703> might be for the educational session gilbert
<drkokandy> I'm on the Beagleboard one gilbert
<gilbert> Cheri703: i think video is more useful for things like the educational sessions, rather than collabortive sessions
<gilbert> for those, i would go mumble+gobby
<gilbert> +irc
<Cheri703> fair enough
<gilbert> ok, sounds like we have a plan
<drkokandy> Or we could even have the presenter do broadcast on Ustream and the rest of us live on mumble and irc
<gilbert> now we just need to wait for the next global jam date
<Cheri703> heh, we can plan for a release party
<gilbert> we could also have a random ohio jam
<Cheri703> true
<Cheri703> might be a nice "welcome to ohio mumble"
<Cheri703> or something
<gilbert> we do need events to add to our re-application
<Cheri703> we should make sure to announce the stuff on g+ I know there's probably people IN ohio who don't know about Ohio
<Cheri703> yeah
<skellat> The educational session will involve at this round a slide deck and a text discussion with a partner taking questions via PM that will be answered
<skellat> That'll mimic #ubuntu-classroom as closely as possible
<gilbert> how are you broadcasting the slide deck?
<gilbert> no audio?
<skellat> Not unless a Mumble server was up and running.  Folks attending would have time to download the PDF from a designated site prior to beginning.
<skellat> The text would be paced and questions would be taken via private message to probably stringedluthier who would be separately logged in who could read them to me so I could address them while we continued.
<skellat> If we kept it strictly textual, the transcript plus slide deck could be posted to the wiki in whole at least as part of evidence for the LoCo Council
<Cheri703> if you wanted, I could talk to the u-classroom people and we could just use that maybe
<skellat> Maybe.  User Days are coming up, though, so it may be best to try that set up out of our own resources first
<gilbert> bed time, later
<skellat> Goodnight gilbert
<Cheri703> just let me know. I can ask pleia2, I have an in ;)
<skellat> Cheri703: Okay
<skellat> I'll shoot for putting an outline together by the afternoon and then I may e-mail it to ya
 * skellat needs to wander off and get ready for bed perhaps as he's fighting the flu
<gilbert> hawdy everybody
<skellat> Haldo
<skellat> Today in Mogadishu-on-the-Lake: http://starbeacon.com/local/x1303520707/Drive-by-purse-snatching-at-Wal-Mart-is-investigated-by-sheriff-s-deputies
<Cheri703> o/
<paultag> hi-ho
<paultag> skellat: they call that (when done with people typing on Phones in public) "Apple Picking" (iPhones)
<paultag> people will bike down a sidewalk very fast and snatch phones from out of people's hands
<paultag> or on the subway as doors close
<paultag> very common in the city
<skellat> paultag: If I ever get this bloody nominating petition done, the platform may change to simply: "Peace Through Strength"
<paultag> interesting
<paultag> that was on the GOP platform for years
<skellat> I'd like to have more than 2 sheriff's deputies to look after the public safety of 5k people
<paultag> "Peace Through Strength" appeared in the Republican Party platforms of 1980,[14] 1984,[15] 1988,[16] 1992,[17] 1996,[18] 2000,[19] 2008[20] and 2012.[21][22][23][24]
<paultag> [edit]
<paultag> ah yeah, wikipedia agrees
<skellat> So, how are gilbert and Cheri703 today?
<Cheri703> pretty good
<Cheri703> going to have the first meeting of my 4 person electronics kit group :)
<skellat> Cool
<Cheri703> my brother, dad, friend, and I all got the same kit and we're going to work on them together, eventually working up to arduino projects
<skellat> So, what are ya building specifically?
<Cheri703> nothing in particular, the kit has projects to go through to learn various circuitry stuff and how to use/wire things. we're all novices at the electronics stuff, hence the kit :) it comes with a booklet and also video lessons online
<skellat> Sorry to split guys...gotta get some stuff ready for dinner
<skellat> Chat more later...
 * skellat departs
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-18
<Unit193> Cheri703: Do you have Publisher?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Unit193> Would you mind changing basically three words in something?
<Cheri703> sure
<Unit193> Email in a sec.
<Unit193> Danke.
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> I thought I had it...give me a minute
<Unit193> Hah, she forgot that it's 9a-1p :P
<skellat> Not a very happy update to my wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/skellat
<jandrusk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/skellat
<jandrusk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/skellat
<skellat> jandrusk: Yes?
<skellat> I know I should probably add pictures of the dead hulks to the page...it hasn't been pretty as of late...
<jandrusk> Sorry, pasting errors.
<skellat> The past five weeks have resulted in a lot of dead equipment.  The only thing that isn't dead was put into mothballs because the bill from FirstEnergy showed the kilowatt-hour usage tripling between November and December and I'm trying to bring that down.
<skellat> jandrusk: Going to attend our IRC session on the joys of BeagleBoard?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-19
<Cheri703> anyone want to help me try to figure out some computer issues?
<Cheri703> I'm having some random issues with my Ubuntu 12.04 installation, and I'm thinking it could be hardware issues. One is that Synergy (www.synergy-foss.org) randomly disappears every few days, also today Ubuntu one just refuses to work. Another is that occasionally the computer just starts hanging and then needs a reboot but freezes during the shutdown process so I have to press/hold the power button. From everything I can find, my HDD is ok,
<Cheri703> but I have no idea what other hardware I should be checking/replacing
<toddcnb> whole p2v copy for now but i have recommended a clean os and just copy drupal 8
<Cheri703> wat?
<toddcnb> wrong channel never mind--I hate touch pads
<Cheri703> ok, I was like O_o
<thafreak> yeah Cheri703 you need to p2v your machine and put it in the cloud
<Cheri703> apparently!
<thafreak> but seriously
<thafreak> I've had problelems with synergy myself
<thafreak> it's been pretty much totally unreliable anymore
<thafreak> I had a desktop and a laptop next to each other
<toddcnb> no just coping a real server to a proxmox vm server
<thafreak> and basically just dropped the desktop and plugged the monitor into my laptop...works MUCH better
<Cheri703> yeah I've been having other issues too though
<thafreak> well, I can attest to the synergy problems may just be synergy's fault at least :)
<Cheri703> good to know :)
<Cheri703> in general though this thing has been really moody
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> like stuff just crapping out randomly
<Cheri703> strange things
<Cheri703> not sure what would cause that
<thafreak> maybe it's going around like the flu
<Cheri703> and same stuff happened right after a clean install
<thafreak> skellat said he lost a bunch of hardware
<Cheri703> things starting to display weirdly, stuff will be fine for a while, then suddenly when I click on like a panel icon the menu stuff will not display or will only display behind things, just strange hiccups and such. and again the freezing/shutdown thing
<Cheri703> :s
<thafreak> what graphics card do you have?
<Cheri703> interested in getting a dockable laptop, but that'll cost like 3-4x what a desktop will
<Cheri703> uhm, some ati thing
<Cheri703> got it on amazon :)
<thafreak> i have the strangest problems on my work computers which all have ati
<thafreak> but I have my older laptop at home with an nvidia card, and it also exhibits strange graphics hiccups like you mention
<thafreak> so who knows
<thafreak> i think computers are just out to shorten my life
<Cheri703> and shrink the bank account
<thafreak> yeah...seriously...
<thafreak> every time I get a nice check for doing a crap ton of side work...
<thafreak> I end up spending it all..replacing parts/building replacement systems
<Cheri703> other than my netbook and this macbook my work gave me, NONE of my systems were purchased new
<Cheri703> all hand-me-downs, the desktops particularly, but a few laptops too
<thafreak> but I'm actively working on reducing the number of machines I have now...replacing with newer/energy efficient stuff
<thafreak> haha...I haven't built a desktop for my self in probably 8 years :(
<thafreak> i just end up using something that I used to use as a server here and there...so basically hand me downs
<thafreak> last good-ish graphics card I bought was agp...
<Cheri703> yeah, I think I might build myself a desktop, then it can replace my tv computer/server at whatever point I buy a nice laptop in the future
<thafreak> i still have it somewhere in my basement too...just no agp mother boards anymore
<thafreak> that's the way to go
<thafreak> I'm in the process of getting a new low power machine to replace my not that old VM host...
<thafreak> since I don't really run that many intensive vm's anyway...
<thafreak> then I get the couple year old beast of a server for my gaming desktop...just needs a graphics card
<thafreak> and honestly, I probably spend most of my money on damn hard drives realistically
<Cheri703> yeah, for once I'm good on hard drives at the moment
<thafreak> 4 hard drives that are at that sweet spot of size/price usually sets me back $500-600...
<thafreak> well, I hope I don't have to replace these WD red drives for a LONG time...
<thafreak> or I may just give up on the dream of having a home NAS box...
<Cheri703> this thing holds a billion drives: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112300
<Cheri703> Expansion
<Cheri703> External 5.25" Drive Bays
<Cheri703> 1
<Cheri703> Internal 3.5" Drive Bays
<Cheri703> 7
<Cheri703> Internal 2.5" Drive Bays
<Cheri703> 4
<Cheri703> Expansion Slots
<Cheri703> 5
<Cheri703> processors are where I get lost
<Cheri703> amd vs intel, i5, i7, athlon, phenom, I don't even know where to start. anyone a cpu guru?
<dzho> Cheri703: when I was last building a box, I built with amd because I wanted the cheapest thing that could still do hardware virtualization
<dzho> but at work now I spec minimum of i5 because its the minimum Intel proc that does hardware virt
<dzho> I think the conventional wisdom is that Intel has left amd in the dust on the current generation of processors
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> we'll see.
<dzho> ah, made your choice?
<Cheri703> trying to decide if I should just go ahead and get myself a nice dockable laptop, even though work gave me a macbook air
<Cheri703> not sure. looking based on price
<dzho> ah, an air.
<Cheri703> it's...eh
<dzho> going to put or have you already put linux on it?
<Cheri703> like...it works fine
<Cheri703> I have it on vm because I have to use ms office
<dzho> ah
<dzho> you could put the proprietary os on vm ;-)
<dzho> but yeah
<dzho> $SPOUSE has an air
<Cheri703> 128gb ssd, so if I left osx partition, then ubuntu partition, then win vm, no space for anything
<dzho> the form factor I like quite a bit
<Cheri703> yeah, the hardware is nice
<Cheri703> the software eh
<dzho> well, I don't like the "we glued everything inside the case"
<dzho> but since it's new enough that's less an issue now
<dzho> or, for now, I should say.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-20
<jrgifford> Cheri703: the i5 is definitely the minimum.
<Cheri703> I was eyeing some hefty amd ones that were the same/cheaper than i5 :/
<jrgifford> although i'm seriously considering just getting a rackmount monster next time, and just virtualize everything.
<jrgifford> instead of a proper desktop.
<Cheri703> I will probably just wait and think about it forever until I *have* to buy something :/
<jrgifford> well,true.
<jrgifford> that's also an option. and that's what i'm doing.
<canthus13> paultag: ping
<paultag> canthus13: pong, but I'm really busy
<paultag> what's up
<paultag> @ the MIT hunt, puzzling hard, day 2
<canthus13> Ah.  Just curious as to this whole 'sinking ship' panic I'm hearing about over debian.  apparently the dpkg maintainer left?
<dzho> looks like it's team-maintained http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/dpkg
 * canthus13 nods.
<jrgifford> canthus13 wait, what? the dpkg maintainer is gone?
<canthus13> that's what I"m hearing.
 * canthus13 shrugs.
<jrgifford> were
<jrgifford> i can't find anything
<canthus13> Meh. Looks like someone's starting rumors. apparently someone abandoned debian for alpine and things got a bit wild...
<jrgifford> i've never been able to use alpine, so i guess i'm ok with that.
<canthus13> heh.
<skellat> Cheri703: Is it possible to formally announce meeting date?  I'm trying to get the script together for Burning Circle 98 so that I can announce something.
<Cheri703> uhm, let's go for wednesday at 7pm. do you want to send out the announcement like last time?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-13
<belkinsa> jrgifford, ping
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-15
<Unit193> Dang, I need to know more DDs. >_>
<belkinsa> DDs?
<Unit193> Debian Developers.
<belkinsa> Gotcha
<Unit193> They help you get crap into the Debian archive. :P
<jrgifford> belkinsa: yes?
<belkinsa> jrgifford, remind me to ask you later today.
<belkinsa> jrgifford, ping.
<jrgifford> belkinsa: pong
<jrgifford> I'm here for ~5 mimutes
<jrgifford> And then I'll be back at 8:30 or so
<belkinsa> Thanks for waiting.  It's over two things that I think is safe to talk about here.  One is about the Twitter account access via non-command line (if it's possible) and the next virtual Ubuntu Hour tech support.
<jrgifford> OK
<jrgifford> Non CLI access
<jrgifford> Can't do that, need skellat
<jrgifford> Tech support, Firefox is weird
<jrgifford> I'll elaborate on the second one when I get back
<jrgifford> If you'll be here
<belkinsa> Oh, okay.  I figured that I need to speak directly to skellat about that and I will around when you come back.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-16
<jrgifford> belkinsa: i'm back
<belkinsa> Okay.
<jrgifford> sorta
<jrgifford> packing for tomorrow while catching glances at the laptop
<belkinsa> Where you are going?  And if you don't have enough time, you can always e-mail me.
<jrgifford> work
<jrgifford> it's just that after i spend a day and a half working @ home
<jrgifford> i have to repack my bag
<jrgifford> which takes time
<jrgifford> ;p
<belkinsa> Oh, duh, it's almost bed time.
<jrgifford> anyway
<jrgifford> so for the ubuntu hour stuff
<jrgifford> this is interesting
<jrgifford> firefox ubuntu
<jrgifford> doesn't seem to consistently work
<jrgifford> i can't figure out why or how
<jrgifford> just doesn't
<belkinsa> Bah, I got kicked off my network.
<belkinsa> Is it just chatb or WebRTC?
<jrgifford> webrtc in general
<belkinsa> Okay.  So, can Chrome be used on Ubuntu and have it run WebRTC?
<jrgifford> yes
<jrgifford> chrome works
<jrgifford> if they are on windows, chrome, firefox will work
<jrgifford> and i think opera on both works as well
<belkinsa> Perfect.  I will pass that on to Ron Swift since he had the issue.
<belkinsa> Also, I will doc this in the wiki
<jrgifford> correction, opera does *not* (at least, not on windows or my VM)
<belkinsa> Okay
<jrgifford> just tested
 * Unit193 used firefox
<belkinsa> Did you?  On Ubuntu or another favour?
<Unit193> Why does it matter?
<jrgifford> because it behaves oddly with my laptop (and others) for some reason
<Unit193> Doesn't really matter if it's a flavor, still same exact package.  Granted, mine is from a PPA of aurora builds, but nevertheless.
<jrgifford> you are acting like you're using gnomebuntu or something that isn't/wasn't official... ;)
<Unit193> Nah, mine here is plain 'ol Xubuntu, I wasn't using my own flavor. :P
<jrgifford> lol
<Unit193> (It would have been openbox, so nothing really major in terms of why it should work.)
<Unit193> ...Somewhat patched and out of repo packages all over, but Xubuntu I swear! :----D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-17
<BiosElement> Much better
<belkinsa> Unit193, ping.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-18
<Unit193> Yes?
<belkinsa> Do you know anything about WebRTC and Ofmeet?
<Unit193> Some on RTC.
<Unit193> BiosElement: Howdy.
<BiosElement> Hey Unit193
<jrgifford> hi all
<jrgifford> belkinsa: hi
<Unit193> jrgifford: Howdy!
<belkinsa> Hey there, everyone.
<Unit193> gilbert: Howdy.  I don't suppose you'll be in my area or Akron area any time soon?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-19
<belkinsa> jrgifford, ping.
<gilbert> Unit193: not planning on it
<Unit193> Bummer.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-12
<yano> lol, http://www.cleveland.com/brooklyn/index.ssf/2015/01/post_66.html
<jenni> [ Two men caught trying to shoplift meat in their pants: Brooklyn Police Blotter | 						cleveland.com ] - https://j.mp/1wPKODA
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-13
<drkokandy> Between the snow and the game, there are almost no cars on the road here...
<PCLine_> We have Ice here....Did you look in the ditches?
<drkokandy> Not really, but we're on pretty flat land here
<drkokandy> Not much in the way of ditches
<yano> \o/ Buckeyes! \o/
<yano> http://thelantern.com/2015/01/buckeyes-run-past-ducks-to-win-first-ever-college-football-playoff-national-championship-42-20/
<jenni> [ Buckeyes run past Ducks to win first-ever College Football Playoff National Championship, 42-20 - The Lantern : The Lantern ] - https://j.mp/1FOlAio
<PCLine_> Good evening.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> I think its going to be a long evening with my Internet tonight!  How you doing Unit193
<Unit193> Alive, still have coffee.
<PCLine_> I could use some coffee tonight!
<Unit193> Lost my host, Loki though.
<PCLine_> Why did you lose your Host ?
<Unit193> I'd think it didn't properly renew it's IP.
<PCLine_> Wow - I stayed connected for more then 2 mins.
<Unit193> What's going on?
<PCLine_> I dont know - started yesterday with the internet but IRC was OK.  Now it seems IRC is disconnecting and Internet is ok.   I have gotten this 'Disconnected (No such device or address)' 6 or 7 times tonight.
<PCLine_> Internet = Firefox and GMail
<PCLine_> Oh well - Seems to be better now.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-15
<Unit193> Bah, Roadrunner seems to be having a bad night.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-16
<PCLine_> Hello Ohio
<Unit193> Hello, world!
<PCLine_> Hello World would be fine also.
<Unit193> Hello Indiana! :P
<paultag> Ohio!
<Unit193> paultag: Howdy.
<paultag> ohaio
<PCLine_> Helio paultag 
<PCLine_> oops
<paultag> howdyho PCLine_ 
<PCLine_> that would be hello
<PCLine_> OK ... I am in need of something to Eat!
<PCLine_> Hello everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-17
<Unit193> Howdy, PCLine_.
<PCLine_> Hello Unit193 
<PCLine_> Hows things with you tonight?
<drkokandy> hi there, Ohio channel :)
<Unit193> Ups, missed it.
<Unit193> drkokandy: Hellos!
<Unit193> PCLine_: Not so bad here.
<drkokandy> hellos Unit193
<Unit193> :3
<drkokandy> oh no jenni
<Unit193> Pretty sure I've done that...
<Unit193> drkokandy: How're things looking over there this warm day?
<drkokandy> generally good Unit193 - looks like we're having a lot of snow melting & I was able to cancel my cable service call
<drkokandy> how about with you down there?
<Unit193> Ah everything sorted then.  Melting, but going out for a walk anyway.
<drkokandy> enjoy - sounds good
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-18
<Unit193> Geez, weird place to put the agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-ohio/929/detail/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Global Jam 2015 Planning Meeting | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/1zoPmH1
<Unit193> Heh, well maybe a normal place for LoCo stuff, too used to team meetings where the agenda is on the wiki. ;P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-19
<PCLine__> Evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> hi Unit193 - How are you doing tonight?
<PCLine__> I am trying not to freeze.
<Unit193> PCLine__: ...I went on a hike earlier today. :P
<PCLine__> The cold normally dont bother me.  Today it did.
<PCLine__> I was wondering where I put my hat and gloves!
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/business/2016/01/19/0119-gas-prices-continue-to-fall-in-ohio.html
<jenni> [ Gas prices continue to fall in Ohio; average now $1.66 a gallon | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1JWeR8F
<yano> http://www.wtol.com/story/30999348/odnr-issues-ice-safety-standards
<jenni> [ ODNR issues ice safety standards - Toledo News Now, News, Weather, Sports, Toledo, OH ] - https://j.mp/1n7E9X7
<dzho> yano: interesting
<dzho> I don't know how much Ontario freezes here usually (last year I think it froze over, I don't know how thickly)
<dzho> but there's a bay here that opens onto Ontario that people routinely ice fish atop
<dzho> nice to see those numbers
<yano> https://github.com/samshadwell/TrumpScript
<jenni> [ samshadwell/TrumpScript: Make Python great again ] - https://j.mp/1Ws5gZ3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-20
<PCLine__> Good evening everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-22
<yano> https://youtu.be/F6aECjnpLTw
<jenni> [ Snowfall at the Capitol - LIVE - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1WBCyFb
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-23
<yano> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/water-distributed-ohio-village-testing-finds-lead-36470464
<jenni> [ Water Distributed in Ohio Village After Testing Finds Lead - ABC News ] - https://j.mp/1Kwtw5v
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-24
<PCLine__> Good morning Ohio
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-01-17
<yano> http://www.ohio.com/news/local/website-says-ohio-offers-cheapest-apartment-rents-1.740743?localLinksEnabled=false
<jenni> [ Website says Ohio offers cheapest apartment rents - Local - Ohio ] - https://bit.ly/2ix4AI9
<yano> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/17/us/politics/obama-commutes-bulk-of-chelsea-mannings-sentence.html
<jenni> [ Obama Commutes Bulk of Chelsea Manning’s Sentence - The New York Times ] - https://bit.ly/2jW7UJ8
<dzho> yeah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-18
<thafreak_> Guess who has two thumbs and a shiny new Galgo Pro?
<dzho> thafreak: wow, system76 needs some SEO optimization
<dzho> I did a search for Galgo and apparently that's an Iberian name for a dog?
<dzho> and so "galgo pro" wasn't good enough.
<dzho> but I guessed from "shiny new" and "thumbs" that this wasn't a dog, and so added "laptop" and bingo
 * dzho is now wondering wtf Pop!_OS 17.10 is
<dzho> holy smokes: dat resolution
<thafreak> yeah
<thafreak> The resoulution is probably the only downside to be honest
<dzho> downside?
<dzho> oh snap: "Disabled ME"
<thafreak> Yeah, think about a 13" screen with that resolution
<thafreak> the only way you can read anything is if they do that HiDPI scaling stuff
<thafreak> which is fine most of the time, unless you launch a random X application that isn't hip to the HiDPI scaling
<thafreak> and you're like WTF does that say
<thafreak> Similarly, plugging it into an external monitor is...meh
<thafreak> because you have to go in and change the built in display's settings to turn off HiDPI etc
<dzho> oh, right.
<dzho> too much of a good thing
<dzho> tbh I'd trade that for RAM and storage options
<thafreak> because if you don't, your're 1080 monitor can barely fit a singel terminal window in it when it's scaled 200% :)
<dzho> I see they have NVMe
<thafreak> I think it'll be fine eventually
<dzho> what RAM and storage did you end up with
<thafreak> Or I just need to get a 4k exernal monitor ;)
<dzho> haha
<dzho> so say we all my fren
<thafreak> I'm considering it, just not sure it will be what I expect if HiDPI is turned on...might not get any additional real-estate, just a super crisp display
<thafreak> But yeah, the ram and storage are why I bought it
<thafreak> There's also the lemur which is slightly cheaper and "only" has a 1080 IPS display
<thafreak> And you can spec it out the same
<thafreak> But I think it starts with a dual core i3 where the galago starts with a quad core i5
<thafreak> So every time I spec'd out the lemur the same way as the galago, they ended up costing the same
<thafreak> because I had to upgrade the lemur's cpu to an i7 to get a quad core cpu
<thafreak> So I went with the thinner laptop with higher res display.
<thafreak> But I'm very happy with it so far. I opted for the nvme+spinning rust
<thafreak> So I no longer need that external disk to store iso's and the family photo album, etc.
<thafreak> and Pop_OS! is very pretty, especially on this display. They did good.
<thafreak> If you're a gnome fan at least
<thafreak> systemd can go to hell
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-19
<PCLine__> If you send it to Hell - I hope you give me a commend to use in its place!
<Unit193> ...Anyone getting pizza tonight?  Papa John's has a sweet deal since the Cavs won.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-20
<PCLine__> Wish I would have seen that before I just went to the store and got Taco Salad Makings :(
<PCLine__> Hello Unit193 
<Unit193> Heh, howdy!
<dzho> pssst, I think there should be a .taco top level domain
<Unit193> Didn't you hear?  TLDs are the new domains.
<Unit193> https://.google/
<dzho> o.O
<PCLine__> I though google was changing to .xyz
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-01-17
<yano> https://i.imgur.com/TIHyNJq.jpg
<dzho> heh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-01-19
<JackFrost> So I hear this strange white stuff is supposed to fall from the sky this weekend.  Just a little bit though.
